# هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟



## sandy1982 (20 يوليو 2008)

مساء الخير جميعاً : 

أتمنى أن تكونوا جميعكم بصحة وعافية وخير ونعمة ... 

أنا **** من *****, من مواليد ****, خريجة حقوق .. 

لا أدري بصراحة كيف أبدأ رسالتي , فقد جربت حظي في الكتابة بأكثر من منتدى , ومع كل أسف ... كان الطرد من مصيري .... 

أنا في الأصل مسيحية .. وفي الوقت الراهن لادينية .... تخليت عن المسيحية بمحض إرادتي الشخصية لعدة أسباب تخص الوجود والعقيدة معاً ... 

أصبح لي على هذه الحالة منذ أن دخلت الجامعة ... لا أؤمن بمسيحية ولا بإسلام ولا بيهودية ولا بأي دين ..... واعذروني لوقاحتي هذه ولكنها حقيقة ......... 

بحثت كثيراً وسألت كثيراً ولم أهتد لحل أبداً .... 

خسرت كثيراً من الأصدقاء بسبب كثرة أسئلتي ... 

لم يفلح معي لا مبشر ولا قس ولا أحد .... 

ولست أدري هل الخطأ مني .. أم بالعقيدة نفسها ؟؟ !!!!!!!! 

لو كان خطئي أنا ... 

لكنت عثرت على إجابة وعدت لطريقي .... 

ولكن ..... 

لم أعثر على إجابة حتى اليوم ...... 

كل الإجابات فيها لف ودوران ... 

كلها مراوغة ... 

أتمنى من كل قلبي أن أجد ضالتي عندكم ........ 

فإن أحببتم نقاشي .. 

فرحبوا بي ... 

وإن كان عكس ذلك ... 

بكل بساطة .. 

وبرسالة واحدة ... 

اخرجي من المنتدى يا ساندي ..... 

وأنا رهينة الإشارة ....... 



أشكركم على حسن الإصغاء ..... 

أختكم ساندي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (20 يوليو 2008)

الاخت الفاضله ساندي ..
أولا : لا داعي لوضع معلومات شخصيه ابدا
ثانيا : تصفحي قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبه و الرد على الشبهات و اي اسئلة جديدة نرحب بك معنا لنتداولها سويا ..

ويمكن أن نبدأ بالموضوعات التي جعلتك تتخلي عن حضن الفادي ...

في انتظار اسئلتك


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2008)

الاخت العزيزة
رجاءاً لا تضعي معلومات شخصية عنك, فسلامتك تهمنا جداً

حقيقة لا تهمنا خلفيته, و لن نخوض في تكذيبك او تصديق ما قلتيه عن اصلك المسيحي فهو ليس موضوع نقاش و لا موضوع استفسار

لكننا مستعدون مجاوبة الجميع

تفضلي بطرح ما عندك, ان كان على شكل اسئلة فقط فهو هنا, اما اذا كان على شكل شبهة و نقاش فهو في قسم الرد على الشبهات

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## صوت الرب (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*




> أنا في الأصل مسيحية .. وفي الوقت الراهن لادينية .... تخليت عن المسيحية بمحض إرادتي الشخصية لعدة أسباب تخص الوجود والعقيدة معاً ...


هل ممكن أن نعرف هذه الأسباب ؟


> لم أعثر على إجابة حتى اليوم ......
> كل الإجابات فيها لف ودوران ...
> كلها مراوغة ...


في هذا المنتدى طاقم كبير من الأساتذة المتعمقة في الدين المسيحي
و بهذا اعتمدي عليهم ... فهم سيعطونك الجواب الكامل و المقنع
و أتمنى أن تضعي أسئلتك هنا و جربينا ... لن تخسري شيئا


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> أنا في الأصل مسيحية .. وفي الوقت الراهن لادينية .... تخليت عن المسيحية بمحض إرادتي الشخصية لعدة أسباب تخص الوجود والعقيدة معاً ...


 

*وما هي الأسباب التي جعلتك تتخلي عن المسيحية*

*وهل تؤمنين بوجود الله أم لا*

*لكي نحدد إتجاه الحديث*


----------



## wagiherian (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

يا ريت يا أستاذ روك تكون متواضع شوية مع الناس المسلمين اللي بيكلموك علشان يستفسروا منك علي حاجات عندنا...ويكون فعلاً شعارك علي حق اللي هو....لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.
روح ربنا دايما متضع....يعني بلاش تذل الناس علشان تعرّفهم معلومة
وأنا أسف لكلامي...لأن دول برضوا جه علشانهم المسيح
ومتنساش كمان إن العلم اللي عندك ده كله من عند ربنا مش عطية إنت إكتسبتها من نفسك.......
ربنا يحافظ عليك من حروب الشيطان
أخوك وجيه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



> يا ريت يا أستاذ روك تكون متواضع شوية مع الناس المسلمين اللي بيكلموك علشان يستفسروا منك علي حاجات عندنا...ويكون فعلاً شعارك علي حق اللي هو....لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.
> روح ربنا دايما متضع....يعني بلاش تذل الناس علشان تعرّفهم معلومة
> وأنا أسف لكلامي...لأن دول برضوا جه علشانهم المسيح
> ومتنساش كمان إن العلم اللي عندك ده كله من عند ربنا مش عطية إنت إكتسبتها من نفسك.......
> ...



معلومة ليك روك انسان روحاني جدااااا ومتواضع جداااااااا وبيرد علي استفسار اي حد وخدوم جدااا علي راي المثل الي ميعرفك يجهلك ربنا يباركك يا ماي روك


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (21 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
اختى ساندى من فضلك ياريت اعرف لاى سبب اهنتى المسيح برفضك لحضنه لماذا احزنتى الروح القدس اعتقد انك لم تتعرفي عليه بالشكل الصحيح فلابد ان يكون لنا علاقه حقيقيه مع الله لكى نتعرف عليه جيدا ارجو ان ارى اسئلتك واعرف ما الذى دفعك لذلك وانا هنا بجوارك اختك مارى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / wagiherian 
+++ أين هذا الإذلال الذى تتحث عنه ؟؟؟ أمر غريب !!!!

الأخت الفاضلة / ساندى 
+++ رجاء طرح الأفكار التى جعلتك -- كما تقولين -- تكفرين بوجود إله ، فإن وصف المشكلة بكل دقة ، هو الوسيلة الصحيحة للبحث عن حلها . وما دمتِ سيادتك تحاولين الدخول للمنتديات بكل هذا الإلحاح -- كما ذكرتِ سيادتك -- فأنتِ تبحثين عن الحل :
+++ ولكنى تعجبت من قول سيادتك أنك لم تجدى إجابة عند مبشر ! فهل المبشرين يتواجدون بهذه الكثرة !!!! ولماذا لم تلجئِ إلى الكتب ، وسيادتك -- كما تقولين -- محامية ، أى أنكِ تجيدين القراءة !
+++++ وأما عن الموضوع ذاته ، وهو الإلحاد ، فإن كل إنسان يتعرض لظروف قاسية ، قد يهتز إيمانه ، فإن إتجه للبحث بأمانة ، فإنه سيعود بقوة أعظم ، المهم ألاَّ يفرط فى أخلاقياته ، لئلا يمتلئ عقله ظلاماً .
++++ ونحن تحت أمر سيادتك .


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

على فكرة انتي لا وقحة ولا شي..
انتي قلتي اللي في قبلك و هذا من حقك و حق كل انسان بس المهم لا يقل ادبه... 
كلنا نمر بظروف و فتور ديني...كلنا تجينا لحظات شك...ممكن نترك الله و نتمرد.
بس المهم اننا لا نبعد عشان نلحق نفسنا و ننقذ نفسنا قبل الغرق..
لان الانسان اذا انجرف لوقت طويل ببعده و تمرده على الله فصعب راح يكون رجوعه لله..
لان راح يكون شي عادي للشخص المبتعد لله و ما راح يحاول ينقذ نفسه بل راح يكون مسرور بحاله
على العموم انصحك يا اختي العزيزة بأن تطرحي اسئلتك ولا تترديين او تظنين انك بتثقلين علينا بالاسئلة الكثيرة
و على فكرة يا اخواني الاعضاء  على ما فهمت هي لا دينية..يعني هي مش ملحدة
و في فرق كبير بين الالحاد و اللادينية..و ان كنت على خطأ ارجو من الاخت ان تصححني
ربي ينولك اللي في بالك و يرتاح عقلك و قلبك...و يعرفك الطريق الصحيح
سلام المسيح+​


----------



## sandy1982 (21 يوليو 2008)

مسا الخير للجميع :

أولاً وقبل أن أتكلم بأي كلمة ... أشكركم من كل قلبي على هذا التجاوب السريع ... 

أشكركم فرداً فرداً ... 

ثم أقول : 

- أنا لا أدري أن وضع معلومات شخصية عني هو أمر غير محبذ في هذا المنتدى ... فأنا عادة أكتب كل شيء عني ... ولا يهمني شيء ... أنا اسمي كذا من مواليد كذا ووووو ... إلا إذا كان هذا فعلاً هو أحد قوانين منتداكم .. فعندها .. أنا طوع أمركم ........ 

- أنا قلت عن نفسي أنني كنت مسيحية في السابق عن نية وقصد ... وذلك لكي لا يسيء أحد الفهم فيظنني مسلمة , فيطرح أمثلة ضد الإسلام , فيظن أنه قد أجابني ...... هذا هو القصد فقط لا غير ... وأنا أعلم علم اليقين أن هذا المنتدى يجيب الجميع على حد سواء .... فشكراً لكم .. 

- مع كل أسف .... فهمني أحدكم بشكل خاطئ فظن أنني ملحدة .!!!!!!!! والفرق بين اللادينية والإلحاد كبير .... وظني بكم تقدرون الفرق .. أليس كذلك ؟؟؟ 

- أنا سؤالي ليس : من خلق الله ؟؟ هناك أعظم من هذا سيتم طرحه لاحقاً ... 

- أعيد وأكرر شكري للجميع .. ولكن .. هناك تحفظ بسيط فقط .... وهو أنني إذا قمت بطرح أسئلتي وقام كل هؤلاء الأشخاص ( مشكورين طبعاً ) بإجابتي , ثم ينضم إليهم عشرة آخرون فيصبح العدد عشرين شخص على الأقل لإجابة شخص واحد !!!!!!!!!! فهذا طبعاً غير مقبول , وأنتم توافقونني على ذلك حسب اعتقادي .... فلذلك ... عندي طلب أخير وأعترف لكم بالفضل والمعروف .... أن يجبني شخص واحد فقط ... ولا مانع من التعليقات البسيطة من الباقين ..... وعندها يصبح الأمر ممكناً ......... وأعتذر سلفاً لإقحام نفسي بمثل هكذا معمعة ترغب بها نفسي عن سابق إصرار وتصميم , مع أخذ العلم بأنني لا أتحداكم ولا شيء من هذا القبيل ... إنما أنا فتاة ضائعة لا أدرية أبحث عن الطريق فقط ........ ولكم ألف ألف ألف شكر ............ 



أختكم ساندي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*




wagiherian قال:


> يا ريت يا أستاذ روك تكون متواضع شوية مع الناس المسلمين اللي بيكلموك علشان يستفسروا منك علي حاجات عندنا...ويكون فعلاً شعارك علي حق اللي هو....لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.





wagiherian قال:


> روح ربنا دايما متضع....يعني بلاش تذل الناس علشان تعرّفهم معلومة
> وأنا أسف لكلامي...لأن دول برضوا جه علشانهم المسيح
> ومتنساش كمان إن العلم اللي عندك ده كله من عند ربنا مش عطية إنت إكتسبتها من نفسك.......
> ربنا يحافظ عليك من حروب الشيطان
> أخوك وجيه




يا استاذ وجيه
بعد 6 مشاركات فقط توجه اتهامات بهذا الشكل ..
يا راجل عيب .... لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا

راجع نفسك ..

++++++++

الاخت الفاضله ساندي .. في انتظار اسئلتك .. تفضلي بالدخول في الموضوع ..
وليتحدث الروح على السنه الجميع


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



wagiherian قال:


> يا ريت يا أستاذ روك تكون متواضع شوية مع الناس المسلمين اللي بيكلموك علشان يستفسروا منك علي حاجات عندنا...ويكون فعلاً شعارك علي حق اللي هو....لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.
> روح ربنا دايما متضع....يعني بلاش تذل الناس علشان تعرّفهم معلومة
> وأنا أسف لكلامي...لأن دول برضوا جه علشانهم المسيح
> ومتنساش كمان إن العلم اللي عندك ده كله من عند ربنا مش عطية إنت إكتسبتها من نفسك.......
> ...


 

مشكور على النصيحة, يمكن اكون متكبر فلن اكذبك في ذلك لاني لماصل بعد الى تواضع المسيح 
لكن هل لك ان تُعين لي اين التكبر في مشاركتي الأخيرة في هذا الموضوع حتى اعرف ماهو خطئي و تكبري و اتعلم تجنبه مستقبلاً؟

و ما تنسى ما جاء في رسالة افسس:
[q-bible] 
لاَ تَخْرُجْ كَلِمَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِكُمْ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا كَانَ صَالِحاً لِلْبُنْيَانِ، حَسَبَ الْحَاجَةِ، كَيْ يُعْطِيَ نِعْمَةً لِلسَّامِعِينَ. 
[/q-bible]

منتظر ردك


----------



## sandy1982 (22 يوليو 2008)

سلامي للجميع : 

منذ سنوات قلائل ... أحسست أن في الدنيا أمراً غريباً .... دفعني لأقرأ ... لأتعلم ... لأفهم .... تحول السؤال الواحد في رأسي إلا تساؤلين ... والتساؤلين إلا عشرة ... حتى تراكمت التساؤلات فوق رأسي .... فأوحى لي عقلي بترك الدين ... وما تركت الدين إلا عن علم وعقل وبحث ... 

كنت أنظر إلى الناس من حولي .... 

هذا مسيحي .. 

وذاك مسلم ... 

وذاك يهودي ... 

وذاك بوذي ... 

وذاك ملحد ... 

ووووووووووووو .......... 

لماذا ؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لماذا كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ما كل هذا التعقيد ؟؟؟؟ 

حتى خطر على بالي سؤالاً يقول : 

لماذا خلقنا الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

سرعان ما تبادر لذهني أن الله يحبنا ... لذلك خلقنا ........ 

تساؤل آخر : 

لو كان فعلاً يحبنا , لماذا خلق النار إذاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الإجابة كانت : لكي يعذب بها من يحيد عن الطريق ... 

تساؤل آخر : 

كيف يمكن أن أحيد عن الطريق أنا بمفردي ؟؟؟ أليس الله هو من خلقني ؟؟؟ أليس هو من قدر علي أفعالي وأعمالي وكل شيء ..... فكيف يمكن عقلاً أن يحاسبني الله على فعل قد قدره لي سابقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا كالرجل الآلي بين يدي الرب ..... يتحكم بي كيفما شاء ...... فلماذا العذاب إذاً ؟؟؟؟ خلقني ويعذبني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لنفرض أنني لا أريد أن أؤمن بالرب ... لا أريد يسوع مخلصاً لي .... لا أريد الحياة الأبدية ..... بالأساس أنا لا أريد هذه الحياة كلها ..... كيف خلقني دون استشارتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وما يزيد الطين بلة ......... ما حكمته من خلقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لكي أعبده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو كان فعلاً كذلك .. فهو بحاجة لمن يعبده إذاً ...... 
خلقني عبثاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  إذاً هو إله عبثي ........... 

ليختبرني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



لا أدري ... والله لا أدري ............ 


أنا مسيحية ... ولنفرض جدلاً أن ديني هو الدين الحق .... ومعظم الأديان الباقية هي أديان وضعية ..... فنحن نقول عن الإسلام أنه دين وضعي ... وضعه محمد ...... حسناً .... ما ذنب المسلمين الذين نشأوا في بيئة مسلمة وتربوا عليها وتعلموا أن باقي الأديان هي أديان خاطئة إلا دينهم ... ما ذنبهم ليفاجئوا بوجود ألف دين مثل دينهم ... وكل دين ينسب لنفسه الصحة ...... فنحن نعتقد يقيناً أن ديننا هو الحق .... والمسلم كذلك ... يقول عن دينه أن آخر الأديان المنزلة وأن كل ما سبقه من الأديان هي أديان محرفة حسب الزعم الإسلامي ...... فكيف تريد من المسلم أن يبحث في الدين المسيحي الذي حثه أهله على كراهيته وعدم الإيمان به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

كل هذا التعقيد أراده الله ........ لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل من مبرر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا لم يكن الدين واحداً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


لن أطيل الآن كثيراً .......... فوقتي لا يسمح بذلك كثيراً ........ والانترنت عندي بطيء جداً ..... 

أعتذر إن بدرت مني إساءة .... وشكراً لحسن استماعكم ............ 

أختكم ساندي


----------



## صوت الرب (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*




> *اولاً : - لماذا خلقنا الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> قال تعالي : (وَمَا خَلَقتُ الجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعبُدُونِ ) – سورة الذاريات ( الآية 56)
> كما هو مذكور في الآية، فالهدف من وجود الإنسان على وجه الأرض هو عبادة الله عز وجل وطلب مرضاته. وهو في اختبار مستمر مادام على هذه الأرض*.


هذا الكلام في الدين الإسلامي و يختلف في الدين المسيحي
فألله لم يخلقنا لنعبده ... هل من المعقول أن يخلق ألله عبيد ليعبدوه
هذا القول يظهر أن الله ظالم و متسلط يخلق الناس لتعبده فقط و هذا خطا كبير
.
ألله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا ... أرادنا أن نكون معه في السماء
أرادنا أن نكون كأبناء له لا كعبيد
ألم بقل رب المجد في انجيل يوحنا 15 : 15
[q-bible]15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. [/q-bible]
يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2008)

ما رأيك يا اخت ساندي في تقسيم و تجزئة اسئلتك و استفساراتك فنأخذ اول تساؤل و نجيب عليه و ننتقل بعده للسؤال الذي يليه و هكذا..

الرجاء من الاخوة الالتزام بهذه القاعدة للتواصل مع الاخت ساندي



sandy1982 قال:


> كيف يمكن أن أحيد عن الطريق أنا بمفردي ؟؟؟ أليس الله هو من خلقني ؟؟؟ أليس هو من قدر علي أفعالي وأعمالي وكل شيء ..... فكيف يمكن عقلاً أن يحاسبني الله على فعل قد قدره لي سابقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا كالرجل الآلي بين يدي الرب ..... يتحكم بي كيفما شاء ...... فلماذا العذاب إذاً ؟؟؟؟ خلقني ويعذبني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
نعم الله خلقك, لكنه لم يقدر عليكِ افعالك ولا اعمالك, فالله خلقك و اعطاكِ حرية التصرف و الاختيار, ان اردتي اختيار اتباع كلمته ام الحياد عنها
لذلك لله شريعة و قانون, ان بقيتي فيه فلن تُعاقبي لانك ستكوني صالحة حينها, لكن ان حدتي فسيعاقبك الله
قانون بسيط نراه في حياتنا اليومية في حكومات البلدان التي نعيش فيها, من يكسر قانوناً, يُعاقب بالقانون

اذاً انتِ لستِ رجلاً الياً في يدين الله و لا يتحكم فيكي لكي يرسلك الى العذاب, فهو لم يخلقك لكي تتعذبي

هذا هو الفكر المسيحي الصحيح, فهل يوافق فكرك؟ لا اعتقد

لكن هل سيصحح فكرك؟ هل سيغير نظرتك لله و لماذا خلقنا؟

هذا ما سننتظره منك في ردك القادم حتى نأخذ السؤال الذي بعده

سلام و نعمة


----------



## sandy1982 (22 يوليو 2008)

عظيم جداً .. 

هذا ما كنت أتوقع أن أسمعه ... 

خلقنا لا لنعبده , بل لنكون معه في السماء .. لأنه يحبنا ......... ألم تلاحظ أخي العزيز صوت الرب أن هناك ثمة مغالطة في هذا الكلام ؟؟؟ المغالطة هي لو أنه كان فعلاً يحبنا , لماذا خلق النار !!! 

طبعاً الإجابة منكم ستكون كما أجابني الأخ My Rock .. الله لم يقدر علي أفعالي بل أنا حرة الاختيار وبالتالي فإن الله لا يدخل أحداً في ناره إلا إذا حاد عن الطريق .... 

حسناً .. هذه مغالطة أخرى ... هذه لا تسمى حرية اختيار .. هذه اسمها إجبار .. أنا مسيرة ولست مخيرة .... لأنني لطالما توعدت في النهاية بعذاب .. فأنا مسيرة .. 

لنفرض أن عندي ابن .. وقلت لابني هذا : يا بني أنت الآن حر الاختيار بين الدراسة وعدمها .. فإن شئت فادرس وإن شئت فلا ... ولكن , إن أنت لم تنجح فإنني سأوسعك ضرباً حتى تتكسر عظامك .... فهل هذا الابن برأيكم جميعاً مخيراً أم مسيراً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هو مخير بدراسته أو عدمها ... لكن العاقبة تختلف بين الدراسة وبين عدمها .... 


ثم يتابع الأخ My Rock كلامه قائلاً : 

إن أنت حدتي عن الطريق فإنه سيعاقبك ... 

سؤالي هنا ..إن حدت عن الطريق , فإن تلك القوة التي قمت ببذلها لأحيد عن الطريق هي أساساً من صنع الله وليست من صنعي أنا ..... وإن من جعلني أفكر بتلك الطريقة للحياد عن الدين هو الله لأنه هو الذي خلق لي العقل بتركيبته وخلاياه وكل شيء ...... 

فمثلاً ... من الذي ثبتكم أنتم على بقاءكم في الدين ؟؟؟ الله 
من الذي لم يثبتني للبقاء على الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الله أيضاً 

سيحاول بعض الإخوة بالتأكيد أن يقول لي : لا يا ساندي .. إن من جعلك تحيدين عن الطريق هو الشيطان وليس الرب ............. 

هذا الكلام مرفوض عقلاً .. لأن الشيطان أيضاً هو من خلق الله .. وإن الله قادر على أن يثبط مفعوله ويقضي عليه .. لكن مشيئته كانت أن يأتي هذا الشيطان ليحرفني عن الطريق وأترك الدين ... 

بصراحة ... مهما حاول الإنسان أن يجد عذراً أو مبرراً ... فإن النهاية دائماً تؤول إلى الله .... الله هو خالق كل شيء .. هو منخ لق لي العقل والنفس والجسد والتفكير وكل شيء ..... 

فأعود لأسأل : 

كيف يمكن عقلاً لله أن يحاسب مخلوقاته ؟؟؟؟ 



مع ألف شكر 

ساندي


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

*ساندي*

*من قال ان الله خلق النار لنا؟*
*من قال ان الله خلق النار ليضعنا فيها؟*

*النار خلقت للشيطان واتباعه...يعني من يتبع الشيطان يكون معه*


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 يوليو 2008)

اخت ساندى

بصراحه اشهد لكى لبراعتك فى الكلام ولكن فاتك شىء مهم جدا

ان الله عندما خلق ادم كان لا يعرف شيئا عن الخير والشر
وعندما اكل من الشجره تفتحت عيناه
اى اصبح كامل الاراده فى اختيار الطريق
الله خلق الانسان مسيرا فى اشياء
منها 
عندما تنام من الذى يحافظ على قلب ويجعله يدق بانتظام والرئه تتنفس والمعده تهضم
ولكن جعلنا الله مخيرين فى اختيار العقيده
فالانسان يؤمن او يكفر بكامل حريته وهذا المستقبل معلوم عند الله 
يعلم من سيكفر ويعلم من سيؤمن ولكن 
يتركك تواجه الحياه والا يمان بنفسك بكامل ارادتك 
ونتذكر ان المسيح خرج الى البريه وجرب من ابليس 
والشيطان هنا 
له دور كبير فى ايمانك او كفرك او خلاصك
فى مثل بيقول لا تقف امام القطار وتقول ده نصيبى
انت وقفت بكامل ارادتك والله يعلم انك ستف ولكن لا يجربك على الوقوف امام القطار
ولكن الشيطان يزين لك انك على صواب اذا وقفت..

وارجوا ان تراجعى هذا الرابط 
http://www.eltareek.com/popeshenouda111/is_man_free_willed_or_forced.htm

سلام ونعمه للجميع


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 يوليو 2008)

وجود الخطية دليل على أن الإنسان مخير .

فلو كان الإنسان مسيراً , فهل من المعقول أن الله يسيره نحو الخطيئة ؟ وبذلك يكون شريكاً معه فى ارتكابها ؟! حاشا . إن هذا أمر لا يقبله العقل .. ولا يتفق مطلقاً مع طبيعة الله الذى هو قدوس وصالح , يكره الشر ولا يوافق عليه , ويدعو كل الناس إلى التوبة وترك الخطية .

إذن حينما توجد خطية , يكون الإنسان قد فعلها باختياره وبإرادته , أى أنه كان مخيراً فيما يفعله .

وإن كان الإنسان مخيراً فى فعل الشر , فإنه بالأولى وبالأحري يكون مخيراً فى فعل الخير , ومخيراً أيضاً فى أن يتجه إلى التوبة وترك الخطية . والله يدعو الجميع إلى التوبة . ولكنه يتركهم إلى اختيارهم , يتوبون أو لا يتوبون 

نبذه بسيطه


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2008)

الاخت العزيزة ساندي
دخلتي بدايةً بكل هدوء و ادب و طلبتي النقاش الهادئ الخ
لكن ما بك الان؟ بدأتي تفقدي اعصابك و تقلي من احترامك لنا, فأول بادرات غضبك هو بداية تسمية ردودنا بالمغالطات؟
أين الاحترام؟ اين الهدوء يا اختي؟
هل نسمح لنفسنا ان نخاطب بعضنا بهذه الطريقة؟
لن نصل الى نتيجة اذا استمريتي بطريقتك, اذا انت غلطتي ردودنا, فلماذا نناقش اصلاً؟

لنرى سوء فهمك في ما قلناه




sandy1982 قال:


> خلقنا لا لنعبده , بل لنكون معه في السماء .. لأنه يحبنا ......... ألم تلاحظ أخي العزيز صوت الرب أن هناك ثمة مغالطة في هذا الكلام ؟؟؟ المغالطة هي لو أنه كان فعلاً يحبنا , لماذا خلق النار !!!




الله لم يخلق النار لنا, الله سيعاقب الخاطئ و كاسر الشريعة
و هذا العقاب مشروع و عادل, فمن يقتل يعاقب و من يسرق يُسجن و يُغرم الخ

اي ان الله لم يخلقنا مُحضرين للعقاب, بل خلقنا لانه يحبنا و يريد ان نكون معه, بقربه و في احضانه السماوية





> طبعاً الإجابة منكم ستكون كما أجابني الأخ my rock .. الله لم يقدر علي أفعالي بل أنا حرة الاختيار وبالتالي فإن الله لا يدخل أحداً في ناره إلا إذا حاد عن الطريق ....
> 
> حسناً .. هذه مغالطة أخرى ... هذه لا تسمى حرية اختيار .. هذه اسمها إجبار .. أنا مسيرة ولست مخيرة .... لأنني لطالما توعدت في النهاية بعذاب .. فأنا مسيرة ..


 

مهلاً مرة اخرى يا اختي
لنحافظ على احترامنا لبعضنا و لا داعي لتغليط بعضنا 

الله لم يتوعدك لك بالعذاب, الله خلقك طاهرة بدون اي ذنب, و من لحظت خلقك انت مستحقة الملكوت معه, و لو استمريتي بحسب شريعته, فأنت مُستحقة الملكوت معه
هذه هي حقيقة الخلق و الخطيئة و العقاب في الكتاب المقدس



> لنفرض أن عندي ابن .. وقلت لابني هذا : يا بني أنت الآن حر الاختيار بين الدراسة وعدمها .. فإن شئت فادرس وإن شئت فلا ... ولكن , إن أنت لم تنجح فإنني سأوسعك ضرباً حتى تتكسر عظامك .... فهل هذا الابن برأيكم جميعاً مخيراً أم مسيراً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو مخير بدراسته أو عدمها ... لكن العاقبة تختلف بين الدراسة وبين عدمها ....


 

الامر و المثل لا يتشابه مُطلقاً, مُطلقاً
حياتنا ليست مسألة رياضية صعبة الحل, حياتنا ليست تجربة كيميائية علينا فهمها و في حالت فشلنا في فهم و احل احدهما سنعاقب و نُحرق بالنار!

ابداً يا اخت, حياتنا ليست كذلك, فالله لم يعطنا معضلة لحلها او فهمها, الله اعطانا مجموعة شرائع و قوانين كما تعطين ابنك قوانين بيتكم, فاذا خالفنا شرائع الله عاقبنا, كما تعاقبين ابنك لو عصى اي من قوانين بيتك

فالعقاب هنا شئ نسبي يختلف حجمه و نوعه مع اختلاف الجهة التي نخطئ لها

فاذا اخطأ الابن تجاه العائلة قد يكون عقابه بعدم الخروج من البيت مع الاصحاب لفترة

و اذا اخطأ الابن تجاه مدرسه قد يكون عقابه الطرد من الصف

و اذا اخطأ الابن تجاه مدير المدرسة قد يكون عقابه بالطرد من المدرسة لفترة معينة

و اذا اخطأ الابن تجاه زير التعليم قد يكون عقابه بالوقوف عن المدرسة لفصل دراسة كامل

و اذا اخطأ الابن تجاه رئيس الوزراء قد يكون عقابه بالرفض من الدرسة بصورة مؤبدة

و اذا اخطأ الابن تجاه رئيس الدولة, فهذه الطامة الكبرى فسيكون عقابه هو و عائلته التصفية بأبشع الاسايب!

طبعاً الكلام نسبي و قد ينطبق بصورة واقعية على البلدان العربية و بصورة جزئية في البلدان الغربية

لكن الفكرة وصلت, ان الخطأ تجاه اشخاص مختلفين له اوجه مختلفة في العقاب, لكن جميعها يحمل عقاب في ذاته!

و الله اسمى من كل هؤلاء القادة و بذلك العقاب لمن يخطئ بحقه يعادل مكانته و شريتعه

كل هذا و نحن لم نتطرق لخلاص المسيح يا اختي
كل ما قلناه في جهة, و خلاص المسيح في جهة اخرى!





> فمثلاً ... من الذي ثبتكم أنتم على بقاءكم في الدين ؟؟؟ الله
> من الذي لم يثبتني للبقاء على الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الله أيضاً


 

هذا المبدأ ليس مسيحي, بل اسلامي
فرجاءاً عندما تناقشينا, ناقشينا بمفاهيم مسيحية
ليس الله من يختار لنا الثبات ام عدمه, بل نحن من يختار
لنا الحرية التامة لأخذ القرار بنفسنا دون تدخل الله 

فنحن من نختار الثبات و نجتهد به, و نحن من يختار عدم الثبات و الابتعاد عن الله!




> هذا الكلام مرفوض عقلاً .. لأن الشيطان أيضاً هو من خلق الله .. وإن الله قادر على أن يثبط مفعوله ويقضي عليه .. لكن مشيئته كانت أن يأتي هذا الشيطان ليحرفني عن الطريق وأترك الدين ...


 

مهلاً مجدداً

انتِ من خلق الله ايضاً, و تستطيعين ان تُصلي اناساً كثيرين و تستطيعين ان تكوني سبباً و مُسبباً في خطيئة كثيرين, فهل سيمحيكي الله في لحظتها؟
ابسط مثال, محمد و بدعته الاسلام! ها هي مستمرة لقرون و الله لم يمحيه وقتها, لانه اعطانا عقل و اعطانا كلمته و الطريق واضح لمن يقرأ كلمته المقدس و يستعمل عقله في فهمها 




> كيف يمكن عقلاً لله أن يحاسب مخلوقاته ؟؟؟؟


 
نعم فهذا حقه
من حقه ان يحاسب و يعاقب من يخرق شريعته و من يتعدي عليه و يخطئ

اخيراً دعيني اذكرك بضبظ اعصابك و الالتزام بلهجة الحوار الراقي المحترم و لا داعي لتغليط كل رد قلناه و لم نقوله!

الرب ينور طريقك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (22 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> سرعان ما تبادر لذهني أن الله يحبنا ... لذلك خلقنا ........
> 
> تساؤل آخر :
> 
> لو كان فعلاً يحبنا , لماذا خلق النار إذاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

*رغم كل التساؤلات وكثرة علامات الاستفهام*

*وجدت في كلامك ما أراح قلبي*

*الله يحبنا ... فلذلك خلقنا *

*نعم الله يحبك ومن حبه أنك في المنتدى معنا*

*مع أخوتك الذين يعرفون الحق لتثبتي في الحق*

*فوجودك مع من يحبك أو من تحبك محبة مقدسة (ليست بمقاييس البشر)*

*يولِّد نوع خاص من التواصل بين المحب والمحبوب*

*حيث تغيب المحبة النفعية المغرضة الأنانية بدون حب إمتلاك أحد الأطراف للآخر*

*يغمر قلب كلا الطرفين حب إلهي يسمو فوق كل حب عرفه الانسان*

*حيث يغيب الشك والحيرة والتساؤل*

*وتبقى الثقة وحب التواجد على هذة الحالة الى الأبد*

*مثال بسيط :*

*وجدت فتاة نفسها في سوق العبيد يتزايد عليها أسياد ليمتلكوها لتخدمهم كعبدة*

*لكن وُجِدَ سيد غني دفع فيها ثمناً لم يقدر أحد أن يُزيد عليه*

*فدفع المال وأخذ صكَّها وإقتادها من قيدها فقالت له إني أكرهك :smil8:*

*فإبتسم وبعد قليل فك قيدها وقال إذهبي أنتِ حرة يمكنك أن تذهبي بسلام ومزق الصك *

*فتعجبت الفتاة !!...... :36_19_2:*

*فقال لها لقد دفعت فيكِ كل هذا الثمن لأطلقك حرة وُأعيد لكِ فرحة قلبك وبسمة وجهك*

*أذهبي بسلام فسارت خلفة تترجاه أنت تكون له عبدة*

*فقال لها لماذا تريدي أن تكوني لي عبدة وأنا قد حررتك*

*فقالت : *

*إني أفضل أن تستعبدني حباً فيك *

*لأني ملكك مرتين يوم إشتريتني ويوم أحببتني فحررتني*

*فهل تجد من تحبه نفسي وتخدمه مثلك *

*ومن ذلك اليوم صارت إبنة ً له *

*:ab4:*​ 

*هذة هي مشاعرنا تجاة الله *

*إننا نحبة مرتين يوم خلقنا ويوم حررنا لنصير أولاداً له*

*تقدمي الى الله بهذة الروح فتزول كل تساؤلاتك وشكوكك وتمضي فرحة ً بالرب طوال حياتك*


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 يوليو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *رغم كل التساؤلات وكثرة علامات الاستفهام*
> 
> *وجدت في كلامك ما أراح قلبي*
> 
> ...



ممتاز 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (23 يوليو 2008)

COLOR="Purple"]سلام المسيح
اختى وحبيبتى ساندى انا اعذرك بشده لانى ارى من اسئلتك ما يدور فى ذهنك فراسك ملئ بالافكار ومحتدم بالتساؤلات الكثيره التى اراكى تصبينها مره واحده اريد ان اقول لكى اطرحى سؤال سؤال لكى يتم الرد الوافى عليه وتنتهى منه ثم ابدئى بالتالى وهكذا واسمحى لى يا اختى ان ارد على بعض مما جاء فى تساؤلاتك لكن فى البدايه كيف دخل الشر للعالم اذا كان عندك كتاب مقدس افتحيه فى سفر التكوين لتعرفى قصة ادم الله قال له من كل الشجر تأكل ماعدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فعقابها يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت وبعدها قامت الحيه بأغواء حواء فسمعت لكلامها واطاعتها بارادتها وحواء اعطت ادم ليأكل فأكل بارادته وأخطأ ولان الله خلق ادم انسان كامل ذو عقل وله كل الحريه فى الاختيار فهو لم يكن مجبرا فى تصرفه هذا واختار لنفسه حكم الموت مع انه عارف به والجحيم هو لابليس وجنوده من نفس جنسه والجنود البشريه التى تضل عن الاله وتقوم بضلال غيرها والحيه فى قصة ادم هى ابليس الذى يحاول وبكل الوسائل لابعاد الناس عن معرفة الله ولو أمكن المختارين أيضا 
وما أريد أن أقوله لك أن الله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا ولأنه رانا كلنا فى ادم عندما أخطأ فلم يتركنا للمصير المحتوم وهو موتا تموت فقد أشفق الله على جبلة يديه وفكر فى خلاصه ولولا هذا لكنا الان هالكين لامحاله لكن بنعمة الله نحن الان موجودين ونعيش دورنا كأولاد للذى أحبنا الى المنتهى ونسبحه ونمجده على أعمال يديه 
اختى لكونك كنت مسيحيه ماذا كنت ترين فى الايه التى تقول 
هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبديه
لماذا احبنا الله الم يقدر على افنائنا لماذا أشفق علينا لماذا لم يتلاكنا لنكون فى الجحيم مع ابليس 
لماذا لم تسألى نفسك كل هذه التساؤلات الله لم يخلقنا ليستعبدنا او ليلقينا فى الجحيم هذه كلها مفاهيم خاطئه لا تمت للمسيحيه بأى صله
الله احبنا واحبنا واحبنا للمنتهى[/COLOR]


----------



## coucou10 (23 يوليو 2008)

*# ............................. #*

فلمادا تضيق الامرعليها وتجعل الجواب لا يكون الا في ديانتكم ....


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2008)

coucou10 قال:


> .
> *# ............................. #*
> 
> فلمادا تضيق الامرعليها وتجعل الجواب لا يكون الا في ديانتكم ...
> .


 

*لأن هذا القسم للأسئلة والإجابات المسيحية .... وليست لأجوبة غير مسيحية*


----------



## ديديموس (23 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> سؤالي هنا ..إن حدت عن الطريق , فإن تلك القوة التي قمت ببذلها لأحيد عن الطريق هي أساساً من صنع الله وليست من صنعي أنا ..... وإن من جعلني أفكر بتلك الطريقة للحياد عن الدين هو الله لأنه هو الذي خلق لي العقل بتركيبته وخلاياه وكل شيء ......
> 
> فمثلاً ... من الذي ثبتكم أنتم على بقاءكم في الدين ؟؟؟ الله
> من الذي لم يثبتني للبقاء على الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الله أيضاً
> ...





إن سمح لي الأخوة فلي تجربة مشابهة منذ سنوات مع هذا الأمر والأخ روك يعلم هذا جيداً 

فلنبدأ بنعمة الله مخلصنا 

أختي العزيزة ساندي سلام ونعمة 

إن كنت لادينية وهذا يختلف كثيرا عن الالحاد (فقد سبق ومررت بالإثنان) فاللادينية هي إنكار الدين لكن الاعتراف بالخالق وفي بعض الأحيان الاعتراف بالخالق ورفضه في ذات الوقت 

أولا : أنت لست مخلوقة بل مولودة بإرادة أبيك وأمك بالحرية التي أعطاها الله لهم 
ولكننا نعد من الخليقة على أساس الأصل الذي هو آدم وحواء مخلوقان 
وأعطاهم الله إمكانية التكاثر فصار كل من يأتي منهم هو خليقة 

ثانيا : الله لم يخلق شيطان ، الله خلق ملاكا عظيما في القدرة رائعا في الجمال وهذا الملاك بإرادته الحرة أراد أن يسقط 

ثالثا : جهنم ليست لي ولا لك ولا لأي أحد من البشر 
بل كما يقول الكتاب :

«ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً للَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ (مت  25 :  41)

فالنار في الأساس هي لإبليس وملائكته الأشرار وليست لك 

ولكن يخبرنا سفر الحكمة :

 23- فان الله خلق الانسان خالدا و صنعه على صورة ذاته.
 24- لكن بحسد ابليس دخل الموت الى العالم.
 25- فيذوقه الذين هم من حزبه

فالموت الثاني (رؤ  21 :  8) هو موت الإنسان بالخطية لإنفصاله عن الله الذي هو الحياة ومعطي كل حياة 
فيكون الإنسان عبداً للشيطان لا للرب ويكون من حزب ابليس ، فسيذهب حيثما يذهب سيده ابليس 

وأنتي محقة في أن من ثبتّنا على محبة الله هو الله ذاته 

ولكنك لست محقة في قولك بأن الله أضلك 
لأن هذه ليست إرادة الله 
بل إرادة الله المعلنة هي :

الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ (1تي  2 :  4)

ولكن كم بشرياً يريد أن يخلص؟ كم بشرياً يريد معرفة الحق؟ 

لماذا نقلد الآخرين في رفضهم للحق؟!

الله اعطاكي حرية الإرادة أن ترفضي كلام الشيطان أو أن تتبعيه فهذا اختيارك أنت 

لأن وقتما نجازى عن اعمالنا (رو  2 :  6) ، فوقتها يكون الله هو العدل ذاته 
لأننا ليس لنا عذر (رو  2 :  1) ، فقد سبق وأرانا أعماله ولا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد (اع  14 :  17)

سبق أن أعطانا ما نميز به النعمة والبركة ، والخطية والشر (ار  31 :  33) 

لكن الإنسان بروح متمردة كتمرد إبليس يسعى لفعل الشر بالخطية فيسقط ويكون سقوطه عظيما 

أنت محقة جميع الأشياء تؤول لله ، لكن هل الشر والخطية تؤول لله ؟

الشر والخطية هي حياد عن الله 

اتباع ابليس هو حياد عن اتباع الله 

فأنت ذكية ولا يمكنك الخلط بين الاثنين 

وللحديث بقية


----------



## sandy1982 (23 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي للجميع : 

أعود فأشكر ردودكم في البداية فرداً فرداً.. ثم أبدأ الرد الذي أرجو أن يعجب الجميع : 

أولاً : أبدأ مع أخي  My Rock

ومع كل أسف .. ومع كل أسف .. ومع كل أسف .. أساء الأخ فهمي , فقام بتحميل كلمة مغالطة من المعاني السلبية الكثير ... فتحولت الكلمة إلى شتيمة أو إساءة أدب أو قلة احترام مني لكم أو شيء من هذا القبيل !!! ولابد لي ( واعذرني أخي الكريم ) أن أوضح لك معنى تلك الكلمة كمفردة عربية : 

المغالطة : فعلها ثلاثي غلط في الأمر يغلط  غلطاً , والمعنى هو أن لا تفهم وجه الصواب من العبارة الموصوفة بالمغالطة ... 

أنا لا أدري كيف فهم أخي الكريم معنى تلك الكلمة , وما هي الاحتمالات التي ترتبط بتلك الكلمة فجعلت منها إساءة أدب !!!!!!!! فالمقصود بالكلمة يا عزيزي هو أن الكلام الذي كتبته أنت لم أر به أنا شخصياً وجه الصواب , فصار بالنسبة لشخصي أنا مغالطة أو فيه نوع من الغلط .... فكيف تريد مني أخي الكريم أن أنتقد لك جملك أو عباراتك ؟؟؟ وبأي طريقة ؟؟؟ إن شئت أن أقول لك أن كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة لكن رأيي لا يتفق معك , فهذا اسمه محض مجاملة نحن الآن بغنى عنها بالتأكيد ........ عداك عن أن هذه الكلمة تستخدم دائماً في نقاش طرفين غير متفقين على نفس الفكرة , فلكي يؤكد طرف لطرف آخر أن الكلام غير مقبول , فيستخدم مصطلحات شبيهة بتلك الكلمة وأحياناً أكثر ................... وعدا ذلك , أنت أخي الكريم بشر مخلوق تخطئ , وأنا أخطئ والجميع هنا يخطئون , فإن قلت عن بعض الكلام أنه غلط أو غير صحيح فهذا تأكيد مني على أنك بشر , وبالتالي فهي ليست إساءة بل على العكس  .................. 
لن أطيل كثيراً في تلك النقطة , فأنا لن أقف عندها ... وأردف قائلة : عذراً ثم عذراً ثم عذراً إن أحسست بإساءة أو قلة أدب مني ..... ولك جزيل الشكر أيضاً إن قبلت الاعتذار .... 

نتابع معك أخي الحبيب My Rock  : 

الله لم يخلق النار لنا, الله سيعاقب الخاطئ و كاسر الشريعة

الخاطئ وكاسر الشريعة برأيك , أليس منا ؟؟؟ الخاطئ هذا , عندما كسر الشريعة , كسرها بناء على أوامر عقله الذي خلقه الله له , وكم وكم وكم من إنسان ترك شريعته لأن عقله لم يؤمن بأفكارها وتشريعاتها وما شابه ... والعقل هو من خلق الله تركيبة وخلايا وكل شيء ... فأنا مثلاً , رزقني الله قوة صبر للقراءة , وبالتالي درست وتخرجت , وغيري من الناس , لم يرزقه الله تلك القوة من الصبر , فلم يقرأ ولم يفعل شيء , أوليس من فرق بيني وبين ذلك الشخص ؟؟؟ مع العلم أن كلا العقلين خلق من الله ولا أحد سواه .......  فهل يمكن أن يكون العقاب على هذه الشاكلة برأيك ؟؟؟ 

بل خلقنا لانه يحبنا و يريد ان نكون معه, بقربه و في احضانه السماوية

وإن كنت لا أريد أن أكون معه وفي أحضانه السماوية ؟؟ افترض أنني لا أريد هذه الحياة كلها .. لماذا لا تنظرون من كل الجهات إخوتي .. الناس متفاوتون بتركيبة العقل , بعضهم يفكر بطريقة معينة , وبعضهم بطريقة مغايرة تماماً للطرف الأول , وهكذا دواليك ...... لو كان الله فعلاً يحبنا , لكان كل إنسان مستشار بحياته من عدمها ... وكل هذا لم يكن !!!! 

فالله لم يعطنا معضلة لحلها او فهمها

يا أخي .. بالنسبة لك هي ليست معضلة , ولكن ماذا عن غيرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا أريدكم دائماً أن تنظروا إلى الطرف الآخر من الناس ... 

الله اعطانا مجموعة شرائع و قوانين كما تعطين ابنك قوانين بيتكم, فاذا خالفنا شرائع الله عاقبنا, كما تعاقبين ابنك لو عصى اي من قوانين بيتك

وبماذا أعاقب ابني أنا إن هو أخطأ ؟؟؟ أعاقبه بحرمان مصروف مثلاً .. أعاقبه بعدم الكلام معه لمدة معينة ... أعاقبه بضربه أحياناً حتى لو كان ضرباً موجعاً .... ولكن هل أعاقبه بنار ؟؟؟ ناااااااار !!! بأي منطق يمكن أن أقبل أن يكون عقابي هو نار ؟؟؟؟ صدقني لو كان العقاب هو حرماني من الجنة مثلاً , لكان الأمر أهون بكثييييييير ... اما أن أحرق بنار ؟؟؟؟؟ ومهما بلغت من المعاصي وترك الشريعة , لا يمكن أن يكون العقاب نار ..... 

ومع احترامي لكل أمثلتك , يبقى النقد للعبارة الأخيرة والتي كانت : 

ان الخطأ تجاه اشخاص مختلفين له اوجه مختلفة في العقاب, لكن جميعها يحمل عقاب في ذاته!

و الله اسمى من كل هؤلاء القادة و بذلك العقاب لمن يخطئ بحقه يعادل مكانته و شريتعه


وهل النار برأيك تعادل مكانة الرب وشريعته ؟؟؟ إذا كان كذلك هو الأمر ... فلا تعليق ..... 


ليس الله من يختار لنا الثبات ام عدمه, بل نحن من يختار
لنا الحرية التامة لأخذ القرار بنفسنا دون تدخل الله

طبعاً ليس هو الذي يختار .. ولكن من خلق لي القدرة على الاختيار ؟؟؟؟ أليس هو الله ؟؟؟ من منحني قوة دفعت بي لأختار هذا الطريق أو ذاك ؟؟؟ أليس هو الله ؟؟؟ 

فنحن من نختار الثبات و نجتهد به

صحيح .. ولكن .. بناء على القدرة التي أعطانا إياها الله ... 

انتِ من خلق الله ايضاً, و تستطيعين ان تُصلي اناساً كثيرين و تستطيعين ان تكوني سبباً و مُسبباً في خطيئة كثيرين, فهل سيمحيكي الله في لحظتها؟

لم يكن هذا المقصود من الكلام ... كان قصدي أن الله لو كان فعلاً يحبنا , لأبعد عنا أكبر وسيلة شريرة تضلنا وتبعدنا عن طريقه ... فعندما يأتي شيطان إلى فلان من الناس , وكان هذا الشخص مؤمناً , وتمكن الشيطان من هذا الشخص فأضله ... فكيف يكون شعور الرب آنذاك ؟؟؟ هل سيحزن لترك هذا المؤمن شريعة ربه ؟؟؟ أم أنه كان يعلم مسبقاً في علم الأزل بأن هذا العبد سوف يضله الشيطان ؟؟؟ عداك عن أن الشيطان لم يكن ليضله لولا قوة من الله وضعها في الشيطان ليضل بها فلان وفلان ... فالشيطان لم يخلق قدرته الشيطانية بمفرده .. بل هي من عند الله .... 

ابسط مثال, محمد و بدعته الاسلام! ها هي مستمرة لقرون و الله لم يمحيه وقتها, لانه اعطانا عقل و اعطانا كلمته و الطريق واضح لمن يقرأ كلمته المقدس و يستعمل عقله في فهمها

هذا الكلام يقوله كل شخص عن دينه .. وقد التمست هذا الشيء من واقع عشته مع المسلمين ... فالمسلم يقول نفس الكلام ... قالت لي صديقتي المسلمة ذات مرة : أنا والحمد لله أنني مسلمة , وقد قرأت كثيراً بديانتكم , وأعجب كل العجب كيف تؤمنون بالدين المسيحي !!!! سألتها : هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس وفهمت ما به ؟؟؟ فأجابتني أنها قرأت كثيراً ولم تدخل بعقلها ولا حتى فكرة واحدة ... وصدقوني أنها فتاة ذكية لدرجة لا توصف , فهل يمكن أن أقول وبناء على كلامك أخي الكريم بأن الله قد خلق عقلها ناقصاً لأنها لم تؤمن بالمسيحية ؟؟؟؟ إن كان كذلك فالله قد ظلمها لأنه لم يعطها كامل العقل ...... وإن كان الخيار الآخر والذي يقول : الله خلقها ورزقها العقل لتفكر بالصحيح والذي هو بنظرك أنت , أنه الدين المسيحي .. فلماذا لم يقبله عقلها إذاً ؟؟؟ 
أخي الكريم .. أنا دائماً أفكر بالغير من هذه الناحية ... المسلمون على يقين كااااااااامل كاااااااااااامل كاااااااااااااامل أنهم على حق وأنتم على باطل ....... وأنتم على يقين كااااااااااامل كاااااااااااامل كااااااااااامل أنكم على حق وانهم على باطل .... والملحد كذلك واللاديني كذلك ... فإذاً ماذا ؟؟؟؟ أرجوك أرجوك أخي الكريم أن تتفهم ما أصبو إليه .... 



أنتقل إلى العزيز المشرف fredyyy

وكلامه مشكور من القلب ... وحديثك رائع بالفعل ... وأعلق فقط على عبارة واحدة والتي أنهيت بها حديثك الماتع : 
هذة هي مشاعرنا تجاة الله 

إننا نحبة مرتين يوم خلقنا ويوم حررنا لنصير أولاداً له

تقدمي الى الله بهذة الروح فتزول كل تساؤلاتك وشكوكك وتمضي فرحة ً بالرب طوال حياتك

وإن قلت لك أنني تقدمت مرات ومرات ومرات .. وما ازداد عقلي إلا إصراراً على موقف الابتعاد عن الدين ............ أنا واثقة أنك ستقول عني كاذبة أو أنني أبالغ ... ولكن ... هذه هي الحقيقة ... صدقوني ... 


أنتقل إلى أختي الحبيبة ماري : 
أشكرك من كل قلبي حبيبتي , فكلامك كله أدب وذوق ورفعة أخلاق ... أهنئك من كل قلبي على هذه النفسية الرائعة ..... واسمحي لي أختي بالتعليق : 


الله قال له من كل الشجر تأكل ماعدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فعقابها يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت وبعدها قامت الحيه بأغواء حواء فسمعت لكلامها واطاعتها بارادتها وحواء اعطت ادم ليأكل فأكل بارادته وأخطأ ولان الله خلق ادم انسان كامل ذو عقل وله كل الحريه فى الاختيار فهو لم يكن مجبرا فى تصرفه هذا واختار لنفسه حكم الموت مع انه عارف به والجحيم هو لابليس وجنوده من نفس جنسه والجنود البشريه التى تضل عن الاله وتقوم بضلال غيرها والحيه فى قصة ادم هى ابليس الذى يحاول وبكل الوسائل لابعاد الناس عن معرفة الله ولو أمكن المختارين أيضا

أختي الكريمة .. نفس التساؤلات أولاً وأخيراً والتي لم يجبني عليها أحد ... السؤال يقول : لماذا كل هذا المسلسل من الأحداث ؟؟؟ يخلق شجر .. ثم يأمر آدم أن يأكل من كل الشجر إلا واحدة ... ثم تأتي حية .. ثم تغوي حواء ... ثم تعطي حواء آدم من الشجرة .. ثم يأكل آدم .. ثم ثم ثم إلى نهاية القصة .... تتاولى عليك التساؤلات الآن : 
لماذا هذا المسلسل من الأحداث ؟؟؟ 
ألم يكن الله قادراً على أن تكون الحياة من دون هذا الحدث الذي قلب الدنيا كلها رأساً على عقب ؟؟؟ 
لماذا خلق شجرة الشر بالأساس ؟؟؟ الله إله خيّر , فلماذا يخلق تلك الشجرة ؟؟؟؟؟ أرجوك لا تقولي لي مجدداً : لكي يختبرنا .. أختي ماري .. هذا امتحان من خالق على مخلوق .. وليس من أستاذ ومدرس لطلاب ... المدرس عندما يختبر طلابه فهو على علم بخبرة أحدهم من خلال معرفته بهم أثناء السنة الدراسية ... أما الله , على علم مسبق بعبده وبفعله منذ الأزل , من قبل أن يخلقه .. عداك عن أنه هو الذي خلقه ... 
لماذا خلق الله تلك الحية ؟؟ 
من منح الحية تلك القوة لتذهب إلى حواء فتغويها ؟؟؟ 
هل الحية خلقت قدرتها على الإغواء بنفسها ؟؟؟ 
ولماذا لم يمنح الله حواء القدرة على ردع تلك الحية ؟؟؟ 
ولماذا لم يمنح آدم القدرة على معرفة أن تلك الشجرة هي خبيثة لا يجب الاقتراب منها ؟؟ 
ثم تقولين أن آدم ذو عقل وإنسان كامل , فلماذا كانت تركيبة عقل آدم وخلاياه تنصرف لتتصرف على ذاك النحو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اختى لكونك كنت مسيحيه ماذا كنت ترين فى الايه التى تقول 
هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبديه

كنت دائماً أتسائل : وهل الله مضطر ليبذل انبه الوحيد ؟؟؟ كان بإمكان الله أن يثبت لنا أنه يحبنا من خلال شيء يخلقه في عقولنا فيجعلنا من خلالها نثق أنه يحبنا دون الحاجة لبذل ابنه ... 


أنتقل أخيراً لأخي الكريم ديديموس : 

أنت لست مخلوقة بل مولودة بإرادة أبيك وأمك بالحرية التي أعطاها الله لهم

فإذاً أنا مولودة بإرادة أبي وأمي لا بإرادتي .. هذا عين الظلم صديقي العزيز ... أنا لا أريد الحياة .. وما أدرى أهلي أساساً أنني أريد الحياة أم لا ... أم أنهم تركوها للصدفة برأيك ؟؟؟؟ 

ثانيا : الله لم يخلق شيطان ، الله خلق ملاكا عظيما في القدرة رائعا في الجمال وهذا الملاك بإرادته الحرة أراد أن يسقط

نفس التساؤل عزيزي : من خلق له تلك الإرادة ؟؟؟ الإرادة هي شيء فطري موجود في النفس البشرية منذ أول الخليقة .. وهي من خلق الله ولا شك في ذلك ... 


ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً للَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ

عظيم جداً ...  ... سأسألك سؤالاً : ما معنى كلمة *المُعدّة* ؟؟ الكلمة هي بضم الميم , إذاً فهي مُعدة ومحضرة في السابق , أي _قبل خلق إبليس _, ولكن الله بعلمه كان يعلم أنه سيخلق إبليس ويعلم أن إبليس هذا سوف يفعل كذا وكذا وبالتالي سوف يدخل في النار ... أنت ساعدتني في الإصرار على كلامي أكثر من السابق ... لماذا يحضر الله ناراً لمخلوق لم يخلقه بعد ؟؟؟؟؟ لو لم يكن الله على يقين كااااااااامل غير قابل للشك فيه أن هذا الملاك سوف يفعل كذا وكذا لما خلق تلك النار .... ولماذا هو يقين كامل من الله ؟؟ لأن الله هو الذي خلقه ويعلم ما خلق ......... أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


وأنتي محقة في أن من ثبتّنا على محبة الله هو الله ذاته 

ولكنك لست محقة في قولك بأن الله أضلك 
لأن هذه ليست إرادة الله 
بل إرادة الله المعلنة هي :

الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ (1تي 2 : 4)

ولكن كم بشرياً يريد أن يخلص؟ كم بشرياً يريد معرفة الحق؟ 

لماذا نقلد الآخرين في رفضهم للحق؟!

الله اعطاكي حرية الإرادة أن ترفضي كلام الشيطان أو أن تتبعيه فهذا اختيارك أنت

أنت برأيك أن الذي قمت أنا بفعله هو اتباع للشيطان ... ولكنني لست أراه كذلك أبداً ... فكيف يكون عقابي يا ترى ؟؟؟؟ أنا عقلي الذي خلقه الله لي أملى علي بأن ذاك الطريق الذي أنا به صحيح .. فما هي مرتبتي عند الله خالق العقل آنذاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أنت محقة جميع الأشياء تؤول لله ، لكن هل الشر والخطية تؤول لله ؟

الشر والخطية هي حياد عن الله.

حسناً ... الخطية تؤول في النهاية إلى النفس البشرية ... ولكن .. من خلق تلك النفس البشرية ؟؟؟ من جعل فيها كل التفاعلات النفسية والاحتدامات العاطفية وووووووووو كل شيء .. أليس هو الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


وفي النهاية ... عندي رجاء وأمنية أتمنى أن تحققوها لي لو سمحتم .... والأمنية هي أنني كما لاحظتم قمت بمحاولة النقاش على مستوى أكثر من شخص .. وهذا الشيء غير منطقي .. فأنتم كثر وأنا واحدة ... وليس عندي في عقلي ذواكر حاسوبية تتسع لأربعة غيغا بايت كي أستطيع استيعاب كل الكلام .... فالرجاء ثم الرجاء ثم الرجاء ... أن يكون معي في الحوار شخص أو اثنين على الأكثر ... وعندها ستكون المهمة يسيرة لا شك ...... ولكم ألف شكر ......... 

مع المعذرة والشكر لحسن الإصغاء للجميع ... 

ساندي


----------



## ديديموس (23 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> فإذاً أنا مولودة بإرادة أبي وأمي لا بإرادتي .. هذا عين الظلم صديقي العزيز ... أنا لا أريد الحياة .. وما أدرى أهلي أساساً أنني أريد الحياة أم لا ... أم أنهم تركوها للصدفة برأيك ؟؟؟؟



إذا فأبيكي وأمك هما من ظلماكي وليس الله 

لأن كلنا نفس الشخص لماذا أنت الوحيدة المظلومة هنا؟!! 

ربما لا تريدين الحياة لأنك لا تعرفين المسيح الذي بدونه لا توجد 




sandy1982 قال:


> نفس التساؤل عزيزي : من خلق له تلك الإرادة ؟؟؟ الإرادة هي شيء فطري موجود في النفس البشرية منذ أول الخليقة .. وهي من خلق الله ولا شك في ذلك ...



أكيد
الله خلق للإنسان إرادة خيرة مقدسة تعرف الخير ولا تعرف الشر 

ولكن الله لم يعصمها إذ خلق الإنسان حراً 

وبالحرية التي اعطيت للإنسان اختار أن يجحد الله الذي أنعم عليه بنعمة الوجود

مثلما اخترتي أن تتركي من أحبك حتى أسلم ذاته لأجلك 

فهل نرفضه أو نلومه لاختيارنا طريق خاطئ؟

هل نلومه على نعمة الحرية التي أعطاها لنا؟؟ 

يا رب ارحم




sandy1982 قال:


> عظيم جداً ...  ... سأسألك سؤالاً : ما معنى كلمة *المُعدّة* ؟؟ الكلمة هي بضم الميم , إذاً فهي مُعدة ومحضرة في السابق , أي _قبل خلق إبليس _, ولكن الله بعلمه كان يعلم أنه سيخلق إبليس ويعلم أن إبليس هذا سوف يفعل كذا وكذا وبالتالي سوف يدخل في النار ... أنت ساعدتني في الإصرار على كلامي أكثر من السابق ... لماذا يحضر الله ناراً لمخلوق لم يخلقه بعد ؟؟؟؟؟ لو لم يكن الله على يقين كااااااااامل غير قابل للشك فيه أن هذا الملاك سوف يفعل كذا وكذا لما خلق تلك النار .... ولماذا هو يقين كامل من الله ؟؟ لأن الله هو الذي خلقه ويعلم ما خلق ......... أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تستنتجين على هواك وتبنين على استنتاجك 
من قال لك بأن الله خلق النار قبل ابليس ، هل قرأت هذا في سفر التكوين؟ 

قال في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض 

ولم يذكر النار بتاتاً من ضمن الخليقة في أول بدء عمل الله قبل أن يخلق شيء على الأرض

فكيف أتيت باستنتاجك الباطل هذا بأن الله خلق النار لابليس قبل ان يخطئ ابليس؟؟؟!؟!!!

إنها معدة لابليس وملائكته بعد يوم القيامة يا آنسة ساندي 

ألم تقرئي سفر الرؤيا قط؟ ابدا؟ 


و ابليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار و الكبريت حيث الوحش و النبي الكذاب و سيعذبون نهارا و ليلا الى ابد الابدين (رؤ  20 :  10)


و اما الخائفون و غير المؤمنين و الرجسون و القاتلون و الزناة و السحرة و عبدة الاوثان و جميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار و كبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني (رؤ  21 :  8)

يا ليتك تكونين ذكية بما يكفي (ليس ذكية كصديقتك التي تؤمن بأن الكذاب المدّعي هو رسول وليس لديها أي دليل سوى أن أهلها أخبروها بذلك) لتعرفي الحق بدلا من أن تتجني عليه




sandy1982 قال:


> أنت برأيك أن الذي قمت أنا بفعله هو اتباع للشيطان ... ولكنني لست أراه كذلك أبداً ... فكيف يكون عقابي يا ترى ؟؟؟؟ أنا عقلي الذي خلقه الله لي أملى علي بأن ذاك الطريق الذي أنا به صحيح .. فما هي مرتبتي عند الله خالق العقل آنذاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا توجد منطقة رمادية 

إما النور إما الظلمة 

إما الله إما الشيطان 

فانظري أيهما تتبعين

ليس عقلك الذي يملي عليك أيتها الإنسانة فأنت أقل شأنا (وهذا حال كل البشر) من أن يعلو عقلك فوق الله لتحاكميه

بل هو الشيطان الذي أعطاكي الفكرة تلو الاخرى ولفراغك الروحي وبعدك عن الله وجهلك بالمسيحية التهمتي ما يعطيكي شاكرة كالابن الضال الذي يشتهي خرنوب الخنازير
 



sandy1982 قال:


> حسناً ... الخطية تؤول في النهاية إلى النفس البشرية ... ولكن .. من خلق تلك النفس البشرية ؟؟؟ من جعل فيها كل التفاعلات النفسية والاحتدامات العاطفية وووووووووو كل شيء .. أليس هو الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الخطية لا تؤول للنفس البشرية أيتها الإنسانة 

كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي ايضا و الخطية هي التعدي (1يو  3 :  4)
 
التعدي على ماذا؟ على الله ذاته 
فأنت تركت الله وتعديت على وصاياه التي بها تجدي راحة لنفسك 
الله خلق الإنسان كاملاً خالداً ولم يخلقه للموت 

الله خلق الإنسان في القداسة الكاملة والمحبة العاملة ولم يخلقه للخطية والنجاسة 

لكن انظري من اختار أن يسقط ، انظري من اختار بإرادته الحرة المعطاه له أن يترك خالقه؟

هل ستلومين الله الآن لأنه أعطاك ارادة حرة؟
هل ستلومين الله لأنه أعطاك الحياة؟

هل ستلومين الله لأنه أحبك حتى تجسده وفدائه لكي؟

هل ستلومين الله لأنه مات لأجلك؟ 

حقاً من هو هذا الإنسان الذي يقابل المحبة بالكراهية والعطف بالقسوة 

لكن مع ذلك ، الله يحبك وتجسد لأجلك انت وتألم ومات وقبر وقام من الأموات لأجلك أنت ومع ذلك لازلت ترفضين محبته 

قلبك أقسى من الصخر يا أخت ساندي 

ربنا يعينك، ربنا يرفع عنك


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> تحياتي للجميع :
> 
> أعود فأشكر ردودكم في البداية فرداً فرداً.. ثم أبدأ الرد الذي أرجو أن يعجب الجميع :
> 
> ...





عجبي على هذه المساحة الكبيرة التي خصصتيها للرد على تنبيه صغيرة, عجبي على عدم تخصيصك لاي من الردود و التعليقات اي مساحة مماثلة!!!

يا اخت من حقك ان تعتقدي بما تشائي فلم يحاكمك احد و لن نحاكمك نحن, لكي ليس من حقك ان تصفي كلامنا بالمغالطات, فهو اولاً و اخيراً مجرد رأيك انتِ وحدك
لذلك عندما تعلقين على ردودنا و مداخلنا فلا تصفيها بالمغالطات و لا بالحقيقة الكاملة و احتفظي لنفسك حق القبول او الرفش دون التعميم و الفرض





> الخاطئ وكاسر الشريعة برأيك , أليس منا ؟؟؟ الخاطئ هذا , عندما كسر الشريعة , كسرها بناء على أوامر عقله الذي خلقه الله له , وكم وكم وكم من إنسان ترك شريعته لأن عقله لم يؤمن بأفكارها وتشريعاتها وما شابه ... والعقل هو من خلق الله تركيبة وخلايا وكل شيء ... فأنا مثلاً , رزقني الله قوة صبر للقراءة , وبالتالي درست وتخرجت , وغيري من الناس , لم يرزقه الله تلك القوة من الصبر , فلم يقرأ ولم يفعل شيء , أوليس من فرق بيني وبين ذلك الشخص ؟؟؟ مع العلم أن كلا العقلين خلق من الله ولا أحد سواه ....... فهل يمكن أن يكون العقاب على هذه الشاكلة برأيك ؟؟؟


 
محاولتك في رمي اللوم على الله بسبب تصرفاتك الخاطئة هو شئ لا يقبله عقلنا و لا نعتبره منطقي, لان الله لم يدفعك لاتخاذ قرارك, و الله لم يغصبك على الخطأ الله لم يعطيكِ خيار واحد

كم مرة نكرر هذا الكلام حتى تفهميه؟

اما اذا كنتِ مُصرة على رأيك و لا تريدين الاقتناع بالنظرة المسيحية الصحيحة عن الله, فلماذا انت هنا للنقاش اصلاً؟

قلنا و نُكرر ان الله خلقنا على صورته, خلقنا لنا حرية الاختيار

ان اخترنا اتباع شريعته, نلنا الخلاص
ان اخترنا النجاسة و كسر وصاياه, نلنا عقابه

ما هو الشئ الصعب في فِهم ذلك؟


 
بل خلقنا لانه يحبنا و يريد ان نكون معه, بقربه و في احضانه السماوية




> وإن كنت لا أريد أن أكون معه وفي أحضانه السماوية ؟؟ افترض أنني لا أريد هذه الحياة كلها .. لماذا لا تنظرون من كل الجهات إخوتي .. الناس متفاوتون بتركيبة العقل , بعضهم يفكر بطريقة معينة , وبعضهم بطريقة مغايرة تماماً للطرف الأول , وهكذا دواليك ...... لو كان الله فعلاً يحبنا , لكان كل إنسان مستشار بحياته من عدمها ... وكل هذا لم يكن !!!!


 
ان كنتِ لا تريدي الحياة في احضانه السماوية, فاستمري على ما انتِ عليه!

ان كنتِ لا تريدين هذه الحياة فلا احد يجبرك على العيش بها!

لكن من غير المعقول ان ترمي اللوم على الله لانه اعطى والديك حرية الولادة, و هم ولدوك, فأي اعتراض تقدميه لأهلك لا لله!






> يا أخي .. بالنسبة لك هي ليست معضلة , ولكن ماذا عن غيرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا أريدكم دائماً أن تنظروا إلى الطرف الآخر من الناس ...


 
انا انظر الى الطرف الاخر يا اخت, فانا كنت سابقاً احد هذه الاطراف

فلا توجد معضلة في خلقنا و وجوب سماعنا لكلمة الله و شريعته 

الله قال لا تزنِ, اين المعضلة في ذلك؟ ان زنينا اخطأنا و ان لم نزنِ فقد حفظنا برنا, أين المعضلة في ذلك؟
أين المعضلة في الأيمان بالمسيح الذي قدم جسده البار عوضاً عنا, اين المعضلة في ذلك؟





> وبماذا أعاقب ابني أنا إن هو أخطأ ؟؟؟ أعاقبه بحرمان مصروف مثلاً .. أعاقبه بعدم الكلام معه لمدة معينة ... أعاقبه بضربه أحياناً حتى لو كان ضرباً موجعاً .... ولكن هل أعاقبه بنار ؟؟؟ ناااااااار !!! بأي منطق يمكن أن أقبل أن يكون عقابي هو نار ؟؟؟؟ صدقني لو كان العقاب هو حرماني من الجنة مثلاً , لكان الأمر أهون بكثييييييير ... اما أن أحرق بنار ؟؟؟؟؟ ومهما بلغت من المعاصي وترك الشريعة , لا يمكن أن يكون العقاب نار .....


 
انا عرفت انك ستردي بهذه الطريقة و بهذا التفكير, و لذلك اعطيتك امثلة اخرى تفسر الفرق في حجم العقاب و نوعه مع اختلاف نوع الخطيئة.

فالله قدوس و عادل و حكيم ايضاً و عقابه شئ مشروع و عادل, فأي عقل هذا الذي يرفض عقاب الله (مهما كان) للشخص الخاطئ؟






> طبعاً ليس هو الذي يختار .. ولكن من خلق لي القدرة على الاختيار ؟؟؟؟ أليس هو الله ؟؟؟ من منحني قوة دفعت بي لأختار هذا الطريق أو ذاك ؟؟؟ أليس هو الله ؟؟؟


 
اعطائك حرية الاختيار لا تعني تحديد خيارك
اعطائك حرية الاختيار لا تعني ان الله مُسبب في تصرفاتك الخاطئة
اعطائك حرية الاختيار لا تعني انكِ مُجبرة على اختيار الخيار الخاطئ
اعطائك حرية الاختيار لا تعني ان الله يتحمل خطيئة خيارك الخاطئ
اعطائك حرية الخيار لا تعني ان الله خلقك لتخطئي!

و من اسمها نفهم معناها, حرية الاختيار, لك حق اختيار الصح و الخطأ, هليوجد اسهل من ذلك؟

فنحن من نختار الثبات و نجتهد به






> هذا الكلام يقوله كل شخص عن دينه .. وقد التمست هذا الشيء من واقع عشته مع المسلمين ... فالمسلم يقول نفس الكلام ... قالت لي صديقتي المسلمة ذات مرة : أنا والحمد لله أنني مسلمة , وقد قرأت كثيراً بديانتكم , وأعجب كل العجب كيف تؤمنون بالدين المسيحي !!!! سألتها : هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس وفهمت ما به ؟؟؟ فأجابتني أنها قرأت كثيراً ولم تدخل بعقلها ولا حتى فكرة واحدة ... وصدقوني أنها فتاة ذكية لدرجة لا توصف , فهل يمكن أن أقول وبناء على كلامك أخي الكريم بأن الله قد خلق عقلها ناقصاً لأنها لم تؤمن بالمسيحية ؟؟؟؟ إن كان كذلك فالله قد ظلمها لأنه لم يعطها كامل العقل ...... وإن كان الخيار الآخر والذي يقول : الله خلقها ورزقها العقل لتفكر بالصحيح والذي هو بنظرك أنت , أنه الدين المسيحي .. فلماذا لم يقبله عقلها إذاً ؟؟؟
> 
> أخي الكريم .. أنا دائماً أفكر بالغير من هذه الناحية ... المسلمون على يقين كااااااااامل كاااااااااااامل كاااااااااااااامل أنهم على حق وأنتم على باطل ....... وأنتم على يقين كااااااااااامل كاااااااااااامل كااااااااااامل أنكم على حق وانهم على باطل .... والملحد كذلك واللاديني كذلك ... فإذاً ماذا ؟؟؟؟ أرجوك أرجوك أخي الكريم أن تتفهم ما أصبو إليه ....


 
ما دخلنا في هذا الكلام؟ و لماذا كل هذه الثورة فقط لاني قلت بدعة محمد؟


اخيراً احب الفت نظرك الى شئ بسيط
من بداية الموضوع و الى هذا الرد, انتِ تتكلمي عن العقاب و عن النار

لكن هل سمعتي عن الخلاص؟ عن سمعتي عن خلاص المسيح؟
لا يكفي ان نحدد اين المشكلة, اذ يجب علينا ان نجد الحل لها
و بما اننا حددنا المشكلة في مشاركاتنا السابقة, وهو الشئ الذي يؤرقك و يشغل بالك كثيراً الا وهو عقاب الخطيئة

فما رأيك ان نتكلم عن دواء الخطيئة و الخلاص من عقابها؟

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## ديديموس (23 يوليو 2008)

16- لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
 17- لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
 18- الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ والَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
 19- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
 20- لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.
 21- وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

اختى الفاضلة ساندى
بجد عاوزة اقوللك ان ردود اخواتى خدام المنتدى هنا بجد رااااااائعة جداً ووضحت كل النقط المهمة فى أسئلتك لأنى قريت كل أسئلتك وحاسة ان كلها بتتمركز حول معنى واحد بس 
ومش لازم صدقينى انك تردى على أسئلتى دى خالص انا عاوزاكى بس تقعدى مابينك ومابين نفسك وتشوفى انتى ازاى وصلتى للحالة اللى انتى فيها دى ؟
 وليه محاولتيش ترجعى تانى عن أفكارك وتتكلمى مع آباء كهنة فى الكنايس المسيحية  ؟
غلط جداً جداً صدقينى انك تبحثى فى الذات الإلهية لان ده عالم غير محدود لايستطيع عقلنا البشرى المحدود أن يستوعبه وعاوزة اقوللك ان فى ناس كتير وصلت للإلحاد بعد كدة بسبب الأفكار دى
 ودى كمان أفكار خاطئة جداً جداً نابعة من الشيطان علشان تخليكى تشكى فى محبة ربنا ليكى والمفروض انك تطردى الأفكار دى من عقلك فوراً و انا من رأيى انك تدورى دلوقتى على حياتك انتى
اقصد حياتك الروحية
 وتشوفى انتى ايه اللى وصلك للحالة دى ؟ 
هل بعدك عن الكنيسة ؟ عن الصلاة اللى هى العلاقة الوحيدة اللى بينك وبين ربنا وهتبينلك الرد على كل أسئلتك دى بس لازم يكون عندك إيمان ؟
وتقارنى حالتك دلوقتى بحالتك لما كنتى مع المسيح وهتعرفى ان فى فرق كبير اوى 
الفرق ده ان نور المسيح لما بيدخل قلوب ولادو المؤمنين
بيقربهم ليه وبكلامو بيثبتهم دايماً فى محبتو وبيبعد عنهم أى فكر شرير
صدقينى انتى كدة بتضيعى وقتك ونفسك فى اسئلة انتى كإنسان محدود مش أدها خالص
ياريت ترجعى تانى لطريق المسيح وتطلبى منو انو يخلصك 
هو مش محتاج منك أى حاجة غير بس انو يحس انك محتاجالو يكون فى حياتك ولو حسيتى بكدة صدقينى بعد كدة هو مش هيسيبك خالص وده مش كلامى انا دى وعوده اللى سابهالنا فى الكتاب المقدس
وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً. 
يوحنا 6 : 37
ربنا يكون معاكى وينور حياتك ​


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (24 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
بنظري يا اخوتي هي تجربة من ابليس تمر بها ساندي الا وهي الابتعاد عن الرب
نصيحة ساندي فقط صلي و من دون ما تفكري باي سؤال ولا شي بس صلي وقولي لتكن مشيئتك يارب
حتى لو حسيتي انو كلماتك مافيها ايمان او حرارة
و عنجد هتشوفي كيف رح تتغيري
صدقيني ما في  اي صلاة هتروح من دون اثر 
اكيد ربنا يسوع هيساعدك ما هو اجا مشان الخراف الضالة
يسوع ينور طريقك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



رانيا ابراهيم65 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> بنظري يا اخوتي هي تجربة من ابليس تمر بها ساندي الا وهي الابتعاد عن الرب
> نصيحة ساندي فقط صلي و من دون ما تفكري باي سؤال ولا شي بس صلي وقولي لتكن مشيئتك يارب
> حتى لو حسيتي انو كلماتك مافيها ايمان او حرارة
> ...


فعلاً يارانيا ده الحل الوحيد قدام اختنا ساندى
وياريت كلنا نصليلها دايماً ان ربنا يقف معاها ويرجعها تانى لطريقو​


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2008)

ديديموس قال:


> 16- لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
> 17- لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
> 18- الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ والَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.
> 19- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
> ...


 


*جيد أن تكون إجاباتنا من النصوص الكتابية *

*كما قال المسيح :*

*مكتوب ....... مكتوب ....... مكتوب .......*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2008)

*:94:*​ 
*صلاة *
*من أجل ساندي*​ 
*أبونا السماوي المـحب*
*يا من أنت أغلـى من عـرفنا*
*وأحب إلينا من كل ما في الوجود*
*نركع عند قدميك بكل خشوع طالبينك*
*يا من فتحت عيوننا لنفهم حقك المـكتوب*
*إفتح قلب ساندي هيئ قلبها لتقبل صوت حبك*
*إن قلبها ممتلئ بالأسئلة وفكرها حائر تكلم إليها*
*نثق في حبك لها يا من فتحت قلب ليديا إفتح قلبها*
*أنت المكتوب عنك أنك تذهب وراء الضـال حتى تجده*
*إنك لم تفشل يوماً ولن تفشل أبـداً في إرجـاع نفس إليك*
*إمحُ شكوكها أجب على تساؤلاتها بدد حيرتها ثبتها*
*كلامك هو حق أنر بنور حقك في حياتـها فتتبعك*
*إننا نضعها بين يديك فلا تدعها تخرج فارغة*
*أعمل في قلبها بقوة الروح القدس فتحيـا*
*فليحل شفائك وتحريرك وفرحك بأختنا*
*هي غالية على قلبك ُضمها لصدرك*
*متعها بحنانك وغفرانك ورعايتك*
*إحفظها من كل سهام الشرير*
*إنقذها وأعطها حياة جديدة*
*إطرد كل ظلمة من حياتها*
*بارك حياتها لمجد إسمك*
*سيـاج إلهـي لمستقبلها*
*نثق فيـك فإستـجب لنـا*
*أنت إله قدير وتستطيع*
*كـل شـئ آآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​ 

:11:... :16_4_16: ...:16_14_37: ... :ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:... :16_14_37: ... :16_4_16: ... :11: 



*قولوا معايا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *:94:*​
> *صلاة *
> *من أجل ساندي*​
> *أبونا السماوي المـحب*
> ...



*آمين يارب​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

_ساااندى
عندى سؤاااااال واحد لك ويا ريت الاقى اجابه
الموضوع اللى انتى كتباه ده وكل الردود اللى كتبتيها 
هل انتى مجبره على كتابتها ولا بتكتبيها باراده كامله
يعنى الله عالم مسبقا انك هاتكتبى الكلام ده
فهل انتى مجبره تكتبيه
وعاوزك تجربى حاجه
انك تقعدى مع نفسك وتقولى يا رب انا اخطات بتدخلى فى ذاتك الالاهيه
وسامحنى على كل كلمه كتبتها فيها تدخل منى مباشر فى ذاتك
لان لك القوه والمجد الى الابد
اميين
وعاوزك تنظرى للناس المؤمنه وشوفى السلام النفسى الداخلى
وانا متاكد ان الله مش هايتركك لان الله مش ممكن يترك اولاده 
ساندى اذكرينى فى صلواتك​_


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



محمدs-b قال:


> _ساااندى​__
> _
> _عندى سؤاااااال واحد لك ويا ريت الاقى اجابه_
> _الموضوع اللى انتى كتباه ده وكل الردود اللى كتبتيها _
> ...


أخى الفاضل محمد
اسمحلى انى اعلق على كلامك ده بأن كل إنسان مننا بيتعرض لمواقف صعبة فى حياتو بتوصللو للضعف واليأس والتعب النفسي فبذلك بيكون الإنسان عجينة سهلة التشكيل فى يد الشيطان عدو الله
فبالتالى سيقوم ببث الأفكار الخاطئة فى عقل الإنسان ولا يستطيع الانسان ان يميز بعد ذلك ما إن كان مجبر أم مخير
هذا هو بالضبط صورة مشابهة لما حدث مع اختنا ساندى انها استسلمت ويأست من أول موقف صعب مرت بيه 
فماذا سيفعل الشيطان بعد ذلك ؟
يقوم بإبعادها عن الله 
وقد يشككها فى إيمانها
لذلك دعنا نضم صوتنا لصوت اخونا فريدى
ونصلى لأجل أختنا ساندى لكى يعيدها الله لطريقه مرة اخرى مثل الخروف الضال الذى يعود مرة اخرى من ضلاله​ 




freddyy قال:


> *صلاة *
> *من أجل ساندي*​
> 
> *أبونا السماوي المـحب*
> ...


آمين يارب إستمع إلى طلبتنا​


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *.............. اختنا ساندى انها استسلمت ويأست من أول موقف صعب مرت بيه *
> *فماذا سيفعل الشيطان بعد ذلك ؟*
> *يقوم بإبعادها عن الله *
> *وقد يشككها فى إيمانها*
> ...


 


*شكراً أختنا / مريان *

*على تفهُّمك للحالة فهي لا تريد من يصف حالتها *

*بل من يصف لها العلاج ويمد يد المساعدة بالصلاة لها وتقول مع الذي قال: *

إرميا 20 : 7 
قَدْ *أَقْنَعْتَنِي* يَا رَبُّ *فَاقْتَنَعْتُ* وَأَلْحَحْتَ عَلَيَّ *فَغَلَبْتَ *........


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

إخوتى الأحباء 
+++ ألاَّ نستطيع التمييز بين روح الضلال ، وروح الحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ديديموس (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> إخوتى الأحباء
> +++ ألاَّ نستطيع التمييز بين روح الضلال ، وروح الحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نصبر شوية يا أخ مكرم 

فكلنا بنستفيد من ردود بعضنا البعض


----------



## sandy1982 (24 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي لكل الأعضاء المشاركين : 

بعد أن قرأت الردود كلها ... أهالني الكم الهائل منها أولاً ... وأعجبت بمعظم إجابات الإخوة الطيبين والأخوات الطيبات ثانياً .... وصدمت بإجابة الأخ My Rock والأخ ديديموس ثالثاً ... لم يتبادر لذهني ولا لمجرد لحظة واحدة فقط أن رد الصديقين آنفي الذكر هو رد لأجل نصيحة .. ولم يدر في خلدي ولا طيف عابر بأن كلامهما نابع من قلب صاف يمتلئ بالحب للغير ... وللأسف الشديد .... أحسست أن ثمة جريمة نكراء قد اقترفتها يداي حتى تلطخت بدماء بريئة ... وكل ذنبي هو أنني تعرفت على الحقيقة فتركت كل شيء ما دونها ... فصارت مصطلحات النصيحة هي على الشكل التالي : 

ليتك تكونين ذكية بما يكفي ...... لا تعليق ... 
وبعدك عن الله وجهلك بالمسيحية التهمتي ما يعطيكي شاكرة كالابن الضال الذي يشتهي خرنوب الخنازير  ....... لا تعليق ... 
قلبك أقسى من الصخر يا أخت ساندي ....... لا تعليق ... 
كم مرة نكرر هذا الكلام حتى تفهميه؟ لا تعليق ... 
اما اذا كنتِ مُصرة على رأيك و لا تريدين الاقتناع بالنظرة المسيحية الصحيحة عن الله, فلماذا انت هنا للنقاش اصلاً؟ ... لا تعليق .. 
ان كنتِ لا تريدي الحياة في احضانه السماوية, فاستمري على ما انتِ عليه!

ان كنتِ لا تريدين هذه الحياة فلا احد يجبرك على العيش بها! ... لا تعليق .. 


لا أدري ما أقول ... هل العجز عن الإجابة يجعل من الإنسان شخصاً آخر ؟؟؟ 
أم أن طريقة التبشير برأيكم هي على هذه الشاكلة ؟؟؟؟ 

على كل .... اعتدت على هكذا معاملة في غير هذا المنتدى ... فلن أقف كثيراً عند هذه النقطة ... 

إذا فأبيكي وأمك هما من ظلماكي وليس الله

والظالم عقابه هو النار .... إذاً أبي وأمي في النار ... هذه نتيجة إجابتك .. 
أما الإجابة الصحيحة قد كررتها ألف مرة ولم أجد عليها إجابة إلا إجابات لم يستسيغها عقلي ولا عقل كل اللادينيين ... سألتكم لماذا يخلق الله إنساناً لا يريد حياة ولا اختباراً ولا جنة ولا نار .. فكانت إجابة أحد الإخوة هي : إن كنتي لا تريدي الحياة في أحضانه السماوية فاستمري على ما أنت عليه , ولا أحد يجبرك على هذه المعيشة ..... فأنا أجيب بالصمت ... ويكفي .. 

لأن كلنا نفس الشخص لماذا أنت الوحيدة المظلومة هنا؟!!

ماذا عن كل اللادينيين في العالم ؟؟؟ ماذا عن المسلمين الذين رباهم أهلهم على دين ترفضه المسيحية بشكل كامل ؟؟؟ لماذا أنتم تربيتم على أصول المسيحية منذ نعومة أظفاركم , أما غيركم من الناس عليه أن يعدل عن دينه الذي تربى عليه وآمن به ليبحث عن طريق آخر يدله على الرب وخلاصه والذي هو المسيحية حسب رأيكم ؟؟؟ فغير المسيحي سوف يلاقي أشد العذاب والصعوبة ليترك دينه ويؤمن بدينكم ... وسوف يترك أهله ويعاني الأمرين ليعتنق ديناً لم يتربى عليه !!!! عجبي لهذي الدنيا والله عجبي ... 

ربما لا تريدين الحياة لأنك لا تعرفين المسيح الذي بدونه لا توجد

أرأيتم لماذا أخبرتكم منذ البداية بأنني مسيحية ؟؟ خشية أن يجبني أحد بهذه العبارة ... لأنك لا تعرفين المسيح !!!!!! وقد أخبرتكم أنني تركت المسيحية في مرحلة متأخرة من عمري ... أي كان قد مضى علي عمر في الدين ... ومع ذلك ... تركت الدين بمشيئتي وإرادتي ... وبالنهاية .. يأتي أحد الإخوة ليقول لي : لا تعرفين المسيح ....... صدقوني أنني ما جئت للمنتدى هنا لأسأل إلا لأنني أعيش بدوامة لا نهاية لها ... وكنت أطلب نجدتكم ... ولنعم المجيبون أنتم لا شك ... لكن .. عتبي على البعض ... 

وبالحرية التي اعطيت للإنسان اختار أن يجحد الله الذي أنعم عليه بنعمة الوجود

حرية أعطيت للإنسان ..... خالق الحرية هو الله ................ 
اختار الإنسان أن يجحد الله .... إن الذي وضع في الإنسان قوة الاختيار هو الله ........... فالاختيار بين طريقين هو قوة يبذلها الإنسان ليختار طريقه ... تختلف من شخص لآخر ... فأنتم قوة الاختيار عندكم كانت أقوى تجاه طريق المسيح ... أما قوة الاختيار عندي وعند كل الذين يخالفون رأيكم كانت أقوى تجاه طريق آخر ... وليس هو طريق الشيطان كما يدعي البعض ... بل هو طريق آخر وفقط ... 

تستنتجين على هواك وتبنين على استنتاجك 
من قال لك بأن الله خلق النار قبل ابليس ، هل قرأت هذا في سفر التكوين؟

فكيف أتيت باستنتاجك الباطل هذا بأن الله خلق النار لابليس قبل ان يخطئ ابليس؟؟؟!؟!!!

إنها معدة لابليس وملائكته بعد يوم القيامة يا آنسة ساندي

عندما قلت مغالطة ... صرت مسيئة ... أما أن يقال عن استنتاجي باطل .. فهو أمر محمود ... لا بأس ... أنتم أصحاب المنتدى وأنا ضيفة ...... 

لو كانت فعلاً معدة لإبليس وملائكته لما دخل فيها أحد ... حتى العاصي ... لأن النار عقاب قاس جداً ... ومهما بلغت قوة الله وعظمته , فإنه لأمر غير مقبول أن تكون العاقبة هي نار ... وقد سألت سؤالاً في ردي السابق ولم أجد عليه رداً , فقد كان الكلام أن الله يعاقب بما يتوافق مع مكانته وشريعته , فسألت : وهل النار تتوافق مع مكانة الرب ؟؟؟ 


ليس ذكية كصديقتك التي تؤمن بأن الكذاب المدّعي هو رسول وليس لديها أي دليل سوى أن أهلها أخبروها بذلك

عجبي لسرعة حكمك !!! وما أدراك أنها تؤمن بمحمد لأن أهلها علموها ذلك ؟؟؟ صدقني إنها تؤمن به لأنها تحبه كما تحب أنت يسوع ... ولا يوجد عاقل في الدنيا يقول أن المسلمين يؤمنون بمحمد لمجرد أن أهلهم علموهم هذا .. فلو صح هذا الادعاء لكان شبيه له حالكم أنتم .. لذلك .. لا يمكن الحكم بهذه السرعة ومن منظار واحد .. والآن وأنا على ثقة مما أقول .. أن كل فئة تنسب لنفسها الصحة .. حتى على مستوى المسيحية ... كما يقول الكاتب العظيم شهاب الدمشقي : يستحيل أن تجد في المسيحية شخصاً يقبل النقاش , لأنك إن حاججته بقضية في دينه , نسب كلامك وادعاءك لفئة مسيحية أخرى غير فئته , وبالتالي فإن المسيحية مشتتة على عدة فئات وكل فئة تدعي الصحة ...... وفعلاً ... هذا الكلام صحيح .. كاثوليك وأرثوذكس ووووووووو ... ما كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى في الإسلام تجد سنة شيعة وووووووووووو .. لمااااذا ؟؟؟ هل هذه التفرقة أيضاً ليس لله دخل بها ؟؟؟ عجيب ... 

لا توجد منطقة رمادية 

إما النور إما الظلمة 

إما الله إما الشيطان 

فانظري أيهما تتبعين
ياااااااا أخي أرجوك افهمني ... هل كل ما تراه أنت صحيح , من الضروري أن يراه غيرك بنفس الطريقة ؟؟؟؟ ولا تقل لي أن الشخص يجب أن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ليعرف أن الحق هو اتباع يسوع ... هذه إجابة لا تنطبق على كل الناس ... أعود فأقول : ليس كل ما تراه صحيح يراه غيرك صحيح .. فأنت ترى أن دينك على حق .. وغيرك يرى دينه على حق .. صدقني هذا ما يجري في هذه الحياة .... لماذا تصر على موقفك بأن المسيحية هي طريق الله ؟؟ وأن ما دونها هو طريق الشيطان ؟؟؟ هذا اسمه حكم من منظار واحد .... 


فأنت تركت الله وتعديت على وصاياه التي بها تجدي راحة لنفسك

قلت لك مراراً أنني لم أجد راحة في نفسي عندما اتبعت ما أمرني به الكتاب المقدس ... وأنت تصر على أنني لابد أن أجد راحة !!!!!! 

محاولتك في رمي اللوم على الله بسبب تصرفاتك الخاطئة هو شئ لا يقبله عقلنا و لا نعتبره منطقي, لان الله لم يدفعك لاتخاذ قرارك, و الله لم يغصبك على الخطأ الله لم يعطيكِ خيار واحد

كم مرة نكرر هذا الكلام حتى تفهميه؟

وأنا أقول أن القوة التي أبذلها لارتكاب فعل ما هي من خلق الله .. 
كم مرة أكرر هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



ان اخترنا اتباع شريعته, نلنا الخلاص
ان اخترنا النجاسة و كسر وصاياه, نلنا عقابه

ما هو الشئ الصعب في فِهم ذلك؟


الشيء الصعب هو تعداد الشرائع ... ما فوق الألف شريعة ... أي شريعة هي شريعة الله التي يجب أن أتبعها لأنال الخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟ أنت ستقول المسيحية ... غيرك سيقول الإسلام ... وآخر سيقول اليهودية ... وآخر سيقول البوذية .. عداك عن الفئات ... ووووووووووه ... دواااااااامة لا نهاية لها .... والمشكلة والطامة الكبرى تكمن في أن كل ديانة تنتصر لنفسها بدلائل .. وكم وكم دخلت مواقع نقاش ومناظرات بين الأديان ... تارة ينتصر المسلم وتارة ينتصر المسيحي ... وكل من الطرفين عنده دلائل وحجج قوية جداً جداً ... فعندما أسمع حجة المسيحي أقول أنه قد انتصر .. فيأتي المسلم ليرد عليه ويفند التهمة عن دينه ثم يطرح له مثالاً عن دينه المحرف فيسكته ... فيأتي مسيحي آخر فيسكت المسلم .. فيأتي مسلم فيسكت المسيحي .. الخ الخ الخ ... وادخلوا المنتديات كلها على الشابكة واحكموا بأنفسكم .... وبعد كل هذا .. تريد مني أن أؤمن بأن المسيحية على حق وأن ما سواها باطل ؟؟ 


لكن من غير المعقول ان ترمي اللوم على الله لانه اعطى والديك حرية الولادة, و هم ولدوك, فأي اعتراض تقدميه لأهلك لا لله

توقعت أن تكون الإجابة على هذا الشكل ... أعطى والداي الحرية .. ولكن من جعل النطفة تتحد مع أخرى لتخضع إلى عمليات طويلة المدى تستمر إلى تسعة شهور لأتشكل أنا وغيري ؟؟؟ أليس هو الله ؟؟؟ من خلق في العقل وتركيبته والنفس ووووووووووو ... أليس هو الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الله قال لا تزنِ, اين المعضلة في ذلك؟ ان زنينا اخطأنا و ان لم نزنِ فقد حفظنا برنا, أين المعضلة في ذلك؟
أين المعضلة في الأيمان بالمسيح الذي قدم جسده البار عوضاً عنا, اين المعضلة في ذلك؟

وما دخل التشبيهين مع بعضهما برأيك ؟؟؟؟ أنت تحاول تسهيل المسألة حسب إرادتك ... والفرق كبير بين الأمرين ... إن قال لي لا تزني فأنا طائعة .. ولكن إن قال لي آمني بالمسيح فأقول له : ولكن غيري لا يؤمن بالمسيح , وهناك من أنكره وليس هناك دلائل على صحة تاريخ المسيح ولا صحة تاريخ الكتاب المقدس , فكل من كتبه بشر يخطئون ويصيبون .. فكيف تريد مني بهذه السهولة أن أؤمن به ؟؟؟ عداك عن آلاف التعقيدات في هذه المسألة .............. 
فإذاً المثالين ليس لهما علاقة ببعضهما إطلاقاً ...... 


فالله قدوس و عادل و حكيم ايضاً و عقابه شئ مشروع و عادل, فأي عقل هذا الذي يرفض عقاب الله (مهما كان) للشخص الخاطئ؟

ولماذا مهما كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لااااا أخي لاااااا .. أرجوك ... إلا النااااااااااااار ... 


لكن هل سمعتي عن الخلاص؟ عن سمعتي عن خلاص المسيح؟
لا يكفي ان نحدد اين المشكلة, اذ يجب علينا ان نجد الحل لها

أنا معك حتى النهاية أخي .... ولكن أرجوك .. بأسلوب أرقى من ذلك ... عذراً منك أنا لا أتهم كلامك بسوء .. حاشا .. بل أتمنى أن تخاطبني كأخت لك فعلاً ... ليبقى الكلام بيننا حلو ومعسول .. أليست هذه تعاليم المسيح ؟؟؟ وأنا أعدك أن أكون مؤدبة بالطريقة التي أنت تختار ... اتفقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

سرقني الوقت دون أن أشعر ... كنت أتمنى أن أتابع .. لكن ضيق الوقت يمنعني .. فسامحوني .. ولي لقاء آخر معكم ... واعذروني إن كنت أتأخر بالردود .. فأنا منشغلة كثيراً في عملي .. وأقتطع من وقتي قسماً يسيراً لأراسلكم وأتعلم .... فأرجو أن أكون ضيفة خفيفة على قلوبكم .. وكلي أمل بذلك ...... 

مع ألف شكر لكل من وقف بجانبي بطيبة وإخاء ومحبة .... 

ساندي


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (24 يوليو 2008)

ازيك ياساندى انا متابعة الموضوع من الاول بس محبتش ارد لانى حسيت انى مش هضيف جديد لان هناك من هم اقدر منى هنا للرد عليكى....
نفس الحيرة الواقعة انتى فيهاا يقع فيها الكثيرون منهم انا فانا كنت مسلمة والان اقف فى منتصف الطريق لااعلم هل اعود للاسلام وانسى كل ماقراته ام اختار اى ديانة اخرى واظل فى حيرة هل اخطات ام اصبت ؟

اولا انتى تسالين فى اسرار الاهية لن تجدى لها اجابة لا فى الاسلام ولا المسيحية ولا اى ديانة اخرى ....
ديانات ستقول ان الله محبة وديانات تقول ان الله عذاب لن يعطيكى احد الاجابة الصحيحة الا الله الله وحده اعلم لما خلقنا وما الغية فى حيرتنا هذه ؟؟ لما لم  يجعلنا اما ان نعبده او نكفر به بدون تعقيد الديانات ؟؟
هو وحده العالم بذلك .... صدقينى لن تجدى الاجابة المرضية باى دديانة ...
بالنسبة لايمان كل واحد بديانته تمام الايمان فى الاسلام الجميع مؤمن بعده اشياء محمد هو النبى الامى الذى انار البشرية وان كل من لايتبع ذلك هو كافر لا محالة وتجدين التشتت بين انه واجب على مسلم ان يؤمن بكل الديانات السماوية (المسيحية واليهودية) وفى المقابل يقول انها محرفة ولا يمكن الايمان بها ...
لماذا ذكر انها محرفة لعدم وجود الاية التى تنبانا بنى الاسلام فى المسيحية حكموا على دين كامل بالفساد لعدم ذكر هذه الاية ...... جميع المسلمين مهما قراوا فى الانجيل وحتى لو فهموا سينكروا انه صحيح ويقال بينهم ان اشهر رجال الدين المسيحى فى العالم يعلمون بفساد دينهم ولكنهم يكابروا ؟
هل هذا يعقله احد كيف ساعلم اين الحق وانكره هل هذا عقل ؟؟

نصيحة منى انظرى حولك وتفكرى ستجدى رحمة الله ستجدى حبه لكى بان وهبكى الحق فى الحياة 
انشغالك بالتفكير بالله هو فى حد ذاته حب منك له الله يحب ان نفكر والا لما خلق لنا العقل لما يتركنا بلا عقل اذا كان يريدنا مسيرين كما الحيوانات فهى لاتعقل شئ الله انعم علينا بنعم كثيرة انظرى الى الحيوان وانظرى الانسان تجدى حب الله وتفضيله للانسان على سائر المخلوقات ... الله يحبنا جميعا يحب كل من يريد ان يتقرب منه ..... النار هى لكل من اشرك بالله وكفر به او اشرك معه الهه اخرى وليس للمؤمن الذى يؤمن به فمن يخطئ الله يفتح له باب التوبة ومن يتوب بصدق يرحمه الله ويمحى ذنوبه ولكن من غلط وتمسك بغلطه ولم يهمه الله فهو مشرك ويستحق النار ساندى ... ليس كل خطئ جزائه النار والا لما التوبة

اهدئى وادعى الله واقراى فى الاديان جميعا واعلمى ان الله سيرشدك للطريق الصحيح ولكن اقراى بحياد تام وخدى وققتك ثم اتخذى القرار الذى تجديه اقرب لعقلك وقلبك 
يمكن كلامى مش جديد وفى مشاركات اجمل بكتير هنا بس والله انا حاسة بيكى لانى فى نفس موقفك 
بس اعلم ان ذات الله واحكامه لن تجدى لها اجابه الا منه هو فانا اطمع فى عبادته بالطرق الصح وعندما القاه فى الدار الاخرة اكيد ساعلم كل ما اريد ..... ربنا يهديكى الى الطريق الصحيح


----------



## pariah12 (24 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> خلقنا لا لنعبده , بل لنكون معه في السماء .. لأنه يحبنا ......... ألم تلاحظ أخي العزيز صوت الرب أن هناك ثمة مغالطة في هذا الكلام ؟؟؟ المغالطة هي لو أنه كان فعلاً يحبنا , لماذا خلق النار !!!





*معلش حتى لو جائت اجابتي متاخره نوعا ما، هذا السؤال دائما يطرح ( والاغلب من اشخاص ملحدين)، والاجابه عليه بسيطه،

هل لان الله يحبنا سيجبرنا على عيش الابديه معه، بالغصب؟

محبة الله ليس من النوع المتسامح
نوع محبة الله لا تطلب منك ان تفعلي كل ما يحلو لك.  الاهل من محبتهم لاولادهم عندما يعطون كامل الحريه لفعل اي شيء، لا تكون محبه على الاطلاق لانه يؤدي بالاطفال الى الانانيه، والتدليع‘ وحتى عدم محبة الغير.   فقط الاله الوثنيه هي التي تسمح للبشر بفعل ما يرغبوه بدون اي عقوبه ولكن هذه ليست صفات اله الكتاب المقدس.  فنوع محبة الله لا تعطيك الحريه في القتل، الزنى، الغش الخ الخ... انها محبه غير متسامحه مع كل ما هو مرغوب فعله او عمله.  

قوانين الله الاخلاقيه لها هدف
اله هذا الكون هو اله النظام.  هل هذا الاله الذي وضع قوانين ثابته من الالاف وربما ملالاين السنين لتحكم الكون بهذه الدقه سييكون عشوائي وغير منتظم بقوانيه الاخلاقيه ليغيرها بين فتره وفتره؟   طبيعة الكون تقول هذا مستحيل, وقوانين الله الاخلاقيه تقول بانها لا تتغير، وانها وضعت للبشر للتعمل مع بعضهم ومن اجل دخول مملكة الله. 


حرية الادراده التي خلقها الله للبشر يجب ان تسمح لامكانية رفض هذا الله من قبل البشر.

 حرية الارداده التي خلقها الله للبشر، ايضا، تسمح لاي انسان برفض خطه الله له، وكثير من البشر يرفض هذا الاله ويفضلوا العيش حسب اهوائهم.   وكثير منهم يعتقدوا بان الحياة التي يعشونها ستدخلهم الى الجنه، مع ان الله صريح بان الجنه للقديسين فقط، ولا يدخلها الخاطىء، وهذا يعني ان البشر يجب ان تخضع لقوانين الله لكي تدخل الجنة بدون خطيئه، لان الله هو الوحيد الذي يمكنه ان يمحو الخطايا. جميع البشر لا يصلون الى مقياس الاخلاق الذي وضعه الله، ولكنه ارسل المسيح ليمحى حطايا البشر، لذلك  اوجد الله طريقه للراغبين في غفران خطاياهم والدخول الى الجنه.

البشر تفضل النار وجهنم بدل التسليم لله
فلماذا لم يخلق الله بشر كامل ليدخلهم الى الجنه؟  يبدوا ان الله هنا سيكون قاسي اذا فعل ذلك، لان كثير من البشر تفضل النار على البديل وهو التسليم لله.  وكل البشر الذين سينتهون الى النار هو نتيجة رفضهم ان يجبرهم الله الدخول الى الجنه ويكونون امام الحظرة الالهيه لكل الابديه.   كثير من البشر ترغب ان تعيش في خطاياها المفضله وتفضل ان لاتكون خاضعه لاي جهه للمسائله. ولكنهم يعرفون بانه اذا قبلوا السيد المسيح ربا ومخلصا، فانهم سيضطرون الى تغير حياتهم والتنازل عن شيء من استقلاليتهم.

النتيجه
اخبار السيد المسيح الساره تم التبشير بها منذ 2000 سنة ولا تزال الى يوم القيامه مجانيا ولكن الذي يقبل بها ستكلفه ان يدفع خطاياه وانانيته وغروره. لان هذه الصفات غير مقبوله في الجنه، فالذي يصر على حمل هذا الصفات لا يستطيع ان يدخل الجنه، بل سيفصل عن الله في مكان اسمه النار او جهنم.  فالذين يفضلون النار يفضلونها باردتهم وحريتهم الكامله بدلا من التسليم لاله مقدس وعادل.

*


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

شىء غريب والاغرب رد ساندى
ساندى 
كلنا نخطىء
ونحن لا شىء الانسان ضعيف بنفسه قوى بالله
عندى عده اسئله وارجوا الاجابه وان لم اجد منك اجابات ساعرف انك لا تجدين جوابا مقنعا
1= من خلقكك؟
2= ولماذا ؟
3= هل تستطيعين ان تكتبتى مو ضوع جديد فى الا سئله المسيحيه بعنوان ( سؤال عن المسيح )
4= وان كنتى لا تستطيعين اكتبى انك لا تريدى ان تكتبي الموضوع
5= هل تحبين والدك وولدتك؟ واخوتك ؟ ولماذا
6= هل تدرسين يعنى بتدرسى ؟ وليه بتدرسى ؟ 
7= اذا ضاقت بك الامور والايام بتطلبين العون والدعاء مم من ؟؟
اتمنى الاقى اجابات من الاخت ساندى
اسئله بسيطه وسهله ......
سلام لكم


----------



## ديديموس (25 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> ليتك تكونين ذكية بما يكفي ...... لا تعليق ...
> وبعدك عن الله وجهلك بالمسيحية التهمتي ما يعطيكي شاكرة كالابن الضال الذي يشتهي خرنوب الخنازير ....... لا تعليق ...
> قلبك أقسى من الصخر يا أخت ساندي ....... لا تعليق ...
> كم مرة نكرر هذا الكلام حتى تفهميه؟ لا تعليق ...
> ...



وما الخطأ بما قلناه ؟ 

لماذا جئت للمنتدى؟ هل جئت لكي تبحثين عن مبررات لأفكارك؟ أم جئت لأنك غير مستريحة بما أنت فيه؟

فإن كنت مقتنعة بما أنت فيه ما كنت جئتي إلى هنا، ولكن الملاحظ في كلامك دائما أنك تبحثين عن ثغرة ما لكي تبرري لنفسك حياة الفراغ التي تعيشينها 



sandy1982 قال:


> لا أدري ما أقول ... هل العجز عن الإجابة يجعل من الإنسان شخصاً آخر ؟؟؟
> أم أن طريقة التبشير برأيكم هي على هذه الشاكلة ؟؟؟؟



وهل عجزنا؟ 
لقد اقتصصتي ما قلناه وتحاولين أن تظهري أن هذه هي اجابتنا 

بل كلا ، لن نبرر لك أعمالك، لن نقول لك أنك جيدة ، بل أنت سيئة هكذا 

ألا تشعرين بهذا؟ لماذا تغالطين نفسك؟ طبعا لتبرير أعمالك 

وصدقت الكلمة المقدسة :

وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً (يو 3 : 19)




sandy1982 قال:


> والظالم عقابه هو النار .... إذاً أبي وأمي في النار ... هذه نتيجة إجابتك ..
> أما الإجابة الصحيحة قد كررتها ألف مرة ولم أجد عليها إجابة إلا إجابات لم يستسيغها عقلي ولا عقل كل اللادينيين ... سألتكم لماذا يخلق الله إنساناً لا يريد حياة ولا اختباراً ولا جنة ولا نار .. فكانت إجابة أحد الإخوة هي : إن كنتي لا تريدي الحياة في أحضانه السماوية فاستمري على ما أنت عليه , ولا أحد يجبرك على هذه المعيشة ..... فأنا أجيب بالصمت ... ويكفي ..



هذه نتيجة إجابتي أم هي نتيجة سؤالك؟

ألم تقولي بأن الله خلقك فهو ظالم لأنه خلقك؟ اسمحي لي، فهذا غباء 

فالله لم يخلقنا لكي نعيش تعساء بعيدين عنه، لكننا نحن من اخترنا بإرادتنا الحرة أن نبتعد عنه 

نعم الله أعطانا الإرادة الحرة، ولكن لم يعطها لنا للشر بل للخير أن نختار الخير وأن نختاره هو بمحض إرادتنا 

الله لا يفرض نفسه على أحد 

فهو القائل :
هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي (رؤ 3 : 20)

فهو لا يقتحم قلوبنا بل ينتظر أن نفتح له الباب باختيارنا 

لا يجبرنا على اتباعه بل يعطينا الاختيار وأيضاً التحذيرات المتكررة في نفس الوقت 

ومن ضمن التحذيرات هي ما تشعرين به أنت من فراغ 

ولكن ها انت تضعين نفسك مكان الله وتحكمي على والديك الذين سبق واتهمتيهم بالظلم لأنهما من تسببا في وجودك 

رحمتك يا رب 




sandy1982 قال:


> ماذا عن كل اللادينيين في العالم ؟؟؟ ماذا عن المسلمين الذين رباهم أهلهم على دين ترفضه المسيحية بشكل كامل ؟؟؟ لماذا أنتم تربيتم على أصول المسيحية منذ نعومة أظفاركم , أما غيركم من الناس عليه أن يعدل عن دينه الذي تربى عليه وآمن به ليبحث عن طريق آخر يدله على الرب وخلاصه والذي هو المسيحية حسب رأيكم ؟؟؟ فغير المسيحي سوف يلاقي أشد العذاب والصعوبة ليترك دينه ويؤمن بدينكم ... وسوف يترك أهله ويعاني الأمرين ليعتنق ديناً لم يتربى عليه !!!! عجبي لهذي الدنيا والله عجبي ...



مكتوب انه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد (اع 14 : 17)

مكتوب أيضاً ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس (اع 5 : 29)

مكتوب أيضاً فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: «لاَ تَخَافُوا. قِفُوا وَانْظُرُوا خَلاَصَ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي يَصْنَعُهُ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ. فَإِنَّهُ كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ الْيَوْمَ لاَ تَعُودُونَ تَرُونَهُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ. (خر 14 : 13)

هل تظنينا جميعاً مسيحيين بالولادة؟ يجب عليك أن تعيدي التفكير قبل أن تظني هذا

أعرف شخصياً من تركوا بيوتهم وأموالهم بل أناس رفضوا ملايين الجنيهات لأجل المسيح وعاشوا في فقر لكن في حياة فرح وسلام لا يقدر العالم أن يعطي مثلهما 

بل بالأحرى انفتح أمامهم ملكوت السماوات ورأوا أعاجيب وأعمال تمجد بها الله معهم 

ومستعدون كما نحن كلنا أيضاً بنعمة المسيح إلهنا وخالقنا وواهب الحياة لنا بأن نحتمل أصناف العذاب والهوان بل والاستشهاد لأجل اسمه القدوس الذي دعي علينا 

كما هو مكتوب :
مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَمْ ضَيْقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ أَمْ جُوعٌ أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ «إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ». وَلَكِنَّنَا فِي هَذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا. فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً. وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا (رو 8 : 35 - 39)

وأيضاً ألم تقرئي ما حدث لكرنيليوس قائد المئة ، وكيف بسبب حبه للرب ارسل له ملاكاً ليرشده ماذا يفعل؟

بل وأيضاً بولس الرسول وكيف ظهر له المسيح وكيف اختاره وهو يضطهد المسيحيين ويقتلهم وينكل بهم فصار رسولاً عظيماً كارزاً للأمم باسم المسيح واستشهد لأجل المسيح 

فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد يا عزيزتي 



sandy1982 قال:


> أرأيتم لماذا أخبرتكم منذ البداية بأنني مسيحية ؟؟ خشية أن يجبني أحد بهذه العبارة ... لأنك لا تعرفين المسيح !!!!!! وقد أخبرتكم أنني تركت المسيحية في مرحلة متأخرة من عمري ... أي كان قد مضى علي عمر في الدين ... ومع ذلك ... تركت الدين بمشيئتي وإرادتي ... وبالنهاية .. يأتي أحد الإخوة ليقول لي : لا تعرفين المسيح ....... صدقوني أنني ما جئت للمنتدى هنا لأسأل إلا لأنني أعيش بدوامة لا نهاية لها ... وكنت أطلب نجدتكم ... ولنعم المجيبون أنتم لا شك ... لكن .. عتبي على البعض ...



طبعا لا تعرفين المسيح 

فمن يعرف المسيح لا يتركه أبداً مهما حدث، حتى لو وضع على رقبته سيف يبتسم ويسر لأنه سيقابل من يحبه ربنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا 

فالقديس بولس الرسول يقول : لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً (في 1 : 23)

جميل أنك تقولين بأنك تعانين وأنك تعيشين في دوامة 
فهذه هي بداية حل المشكلة 

الحل الوحيد الذي لك ولا حل آخر سواه أن تتأملي أيقونة ربنا يسوع المصلوب من أجلك أنت 

أنظري كم صنعت خطاياك به 
أنظري كم تؤلمينه برفضك له 
أنظري لإكليل الشوك الذي تملك به على قلوبنا 

عزيزتي نحن لا نحب الله لكي يدخلنا فردوسه بل كما هو مكتوب :

نحن نحبه لانه هو احبنا اولا (1يو 4 : 19)
 
في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا و ارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا (1يو 4 : 10)
* 
*رحماك يا إلهي - أشكرك يا ربي على عنايتك بي منذ البدء - منذ أن كنت في بطن أمي - حتى هذه اللحظة ولم تشأ أن تميتني في خطيتي بل بلطفك ومحبتك اجتذبتني من مستنقع الخطية إلى أحضانك السماوية

أشكرك يا إلهي على تجسدك من أجلي - أشكرك يا إلهي الأزلي القادر على كل شيء إذ أنت الغير متألم قبلت أن تتنازل وتتجسد وتأخذ جسد ضعفي لتمجده وتقدسه وتفديني به من أجل محبتك غير المحدودة لجنس البشر 

وما أقسى البشر يرفضونك ويرفضون فدائك سائرين خلف أهوائهم تاركينك أنت يا إله المحبة يا صاحب الكمال 

أصرخ إليك يا إلهي كما يصرخ أبينا الكاهن في القداس الإلهي 

أقدم لك يا سيدي مشورات حريتي وأكتب أعمالي تبعاً لأقوالك 


​


sandy1982 قال:


> حرية أعطيت للإنسان ..... خالق الحرية هو الله ................
> اختار الإنسان أن يجحد الله .... إن الذي وضع في الإنسان قوة الاختيار هو الله ........... فالاختيار بين طريقين هو قوة يبذلها الإنسان ليختار طريقه ... تختلف من شخص لآخر ... فأنتم قوة الاختيار عندكم كانت أقوى تجاه طريق المسيح ... أما قوة الاختيار عندي وعند كل الذين يخالفون رأيكم كانت أقوى تجاه طريق آخر ... وليس هو طريق الشيطان كما يدعي البعض ... بل هو طريق آخر وفقط ...




أعنا يا إلهي من القائلين أن هناك طريق غيرك وأنت هو الطريق والحق والحياة (يو 14 : 6)

فإن كان هناك طريق غيرك فلماذا تعب الرسل حتى الاستشهاد جائلين مبشرين باسمك القدوس 

لأنه لا يوجد سواك يا إلهي من يصنع الأعاجيب 

لا يوجد سواك من يشق البحر لينجي عبيده (خر 14 : 21)

لا يوجد سواك يعطينا السلطان أن نسحق الشيطان باسمك القدوس (لو 10 : 19)
 
لا يوجد سواك من أعطى بطرس تلميذك أن ظله يمر على المرضى فيشفيهم (اع 5 : 15)
 
لا يوجد سواك من أعطى بولس رسولك أن يصنع قوات غير المعتادة (اع 19 : 11)
 
عزيزتي لا يوجد طريق آخر والحرية ليست مخلوق بل الإرادة مخلوقة 
والإرادة مخلوقة في اتجاه واحد فقط هو الخير 
ولكن البشر إذ سقطوا تنجست إرادتهم وصارت تتجه للشر بعيدا عن الله 

يتبعون أهوائهم بعيدا عن الله مخلصنا ويرفضون الطريق وحقاً قال ربنا وإلهنا  :

ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! (مت 7 : 13)
صادق أنت يا إلهنا وصادقة هي كلمتك المقدسة 
 



sandy1982 قال:


> عندما قلت مغالطة ... صرت مسيئة ... أما أن يقال عن استنتاجي باطل .. فهو أمر محمود ... لا بأس ... أنتم أصحاب المنتدى وأنا ضيفة ......
> 
> لو كانت فعلاً معدة لإبليس وملائكته لما دخل فيها أحد ... حتى العاصي ... لأن النار عقاب قاس جداً ... ومهما بلغت قوة الله وعظمته , فإنه لأمر غير مقبول أن تكون العاقبة هي نار ... وقد سألت سؤالاً في ردي السابق ولم أجد عليه رداً , فقد كان الكلام أن الله يعاقب بما يتوافق مع مكانته وشريعته , فسألت : وهل النار تتوافق مع مكانة الرب ؟؟؟




مرة أخرى تحاولين الاستنتاج وتعلي نفسك فوق كلمة الله 

لكن لا بأس
أينعم النار تتوافق مع مكانة الرب إلهنا بل هو قال عن نفسه لان الهنا نار اكلة (عب 12 : 29)

والنار إن كانت عقابا قاسياً جداً كما ترينها 
فهذا مصير من رفض الطريق الوحيد واتبع الباب الرحب وسار وراء ابليس الذي زين له شهواته طوال حياته رافضاً الانذارات والشهادات المتتالية 
فالنار معدة لإبليس وملائكته ، لكن كل واحد يذهب وراء من يحبه 
فمن أحب العالم والأشياء التي في العالم وشهوات العالم يذهب وراء العالم الفاني إلى الموت الثاني في بحيرة النار والكبريت إذ يطرح بها ولا يخرج منها إلى أبد الآبدين 

فالحقيقة أن كل من يرفض الطريق الوحيد هو يقبل الشيطان 
لأن الوحيد القادر أن يحررنا من سلطان ابليس هو الله وحده 
بل يعطينا السلطان ايضاً أن ندوس كل أعمال ابليس وأتباعه 
* 
* 



sandy1982 قال:


> عجبي لسرعة حكمك !!! وما أدراك أنها تؤمن بمحمد لأن أهلها علموها ذلك ؟؟؟ صدقني إنها تؤمن به لأنها تحبه كما تحب أنت يسوع ... ولا يوجد عاقل في الدنيا يقول أن المسلمين يؤمنون بمحمد لمجرد أن أهلهم علموهم هذا .. فلو صح هذا الادعاء لكان شبيه له حالكم أنتم .. لذلك .. لا يمكن الحكم بهذه السرعة ومن منظار واحد .. والآن وأنا على ثقة مما أقول .. أن كل فئة تنسب لنفسها الصحة .. حتى على مستوى المسيحية ... كما يقول الكاتب العظيم شهاب الدمشقي : يستحيل أن تجد في المسيحية شخصاً يقبل النقاش , لأنك إن حاججته بقضية في دينه , نسب كلامك وادعاءك لفئة مسيحية أخرى غير فئته , وبالتالي فإن المسيحية مشتتة على عدة فئات وكل فئة تدعي الصحة ...... وفعلاً ... هذا الكلام صحيح .. كاثوليك وأرثوذكس ووووووووو ... ما كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى في الإسلام تجد سنة شيعة وووووووووووو .. لمااااذا ؟؟؟ هل هذه التفرقة أيضاً ليس لله دخل بها ؟؟؟ عجيب ...




عزيزتي أنا كنت مسلماً في يوم من الأيام - لعل هذا صدمة لك ولكثيرين ولكني كنت جاهلاً بالمسيح مثلك - وأيضاً كنت ملحداً لفترة أخرى 

ولكن ربي وإلهي خالقي الذي أحبني وأسلم ذاته من أجلي لم يشأ أن أموت في خطيتي 

بل جاء بي بمحبته وأعادني عليه وطهرني وجعلني له فأسجد له شاكراً ما دمت حياً 

فعندما أتحدث معك عن الإسلام فلا أتحدث عن شيء أجهله بل أتحدث بما كنت فيه وأعلمه 

الإسلام هو مجموعة تراهات يفرضونها فرضاً على البشر تحت تسمية "الدين الحق" والحق منه براء 
فأي تشريع هذا الذي يصنع تراهات كرضاع الكبير والمؤلفة قلوبهم 
وصدقيني ان سألت صديقتك عن المؤلفة قلوبهم لن تعرف من هم ولا أين هم في القرآن 

فاقرئي بنفسك تفسير امام المفسرين القرطبي لسورة التوبة الآية 60 لتعلمي هل هناك نبي حقيقي يشتري ضمائر الناس بمئة بعير ليجذبهم إلى دينه؟ 

طبعاً لأنه ليس بنبي ولا شيء أصلا وليس معه الله ولا غيره بل ربه يسارع في هواه كما قالت له زوجته التي اغتصبها وهي بنت التسع سنوات (كهدية من صديقه أبي بكر) 

أي تشريع هذا الذي يسمح باغتصاب النساء؟؟ هل تريدين شرح لهذا بكل سرور أعطيكي المصدر الصحيح من الاسلام تشريع اغتصاب النساء حتى لو كن متزوجات فقط لأنهن غير مسلمات!!!!!!

دين الفساد والاجرام والعبث والجنون والتخلف العقلي والعلاج ببول الابل 

هل هذا حكمي؟ بالقطع لا، فهذا كله مثبت في كتبهم التي يخجلون منها - والإسلام أهش مما تتصورين يكفي قراءة سطحية للقرآن ليسقط سقوطاً بشعاً 

فمن هو الإله الذي يعد عبيده بجنات فيها أكل وشرب وخمر وجنس بل يعد للناس نوعين من الملائكة حور عين وولدان مخلدون مخصصان لممارسة الجنس طبعا الرجال المسلمين الشواذ سيمارسون الجنس مع الولدان المخلدون (كما قال الشيخ محمد جلال كشك في كتابه خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية) 

أين القداسة؟ أين الطهارة؟ أين المحبة؟ أين السلام؟ وأي سلام 

انظري لكل بؤر العنف في العالم ستجدي أن المسلمين طرفاً فيها 

رحماك يا إلهي 

واعذريني فشهاب الدمشقي أجهل من أن يعلم ما هي المسيحية كغيره

فكتابنا المقدس فيه كلمة الله الثابتة ومنها وبها وفيها نحكم على كل شيء إن كان صالح أو طالح 

فلا داعي للتشتت وانظري لنفسك فقط لعلك تخلصين 



sandy1982 قال:


> ياااااااا أخي أرجوك افهمني ... هل كل ما تراه أنت صحيح , من الضروري أن يراه غيرك بنفس الطريقة ؟؟؟؟ ولا تقل لي أن الشخص يجب أن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ليعرف أن الحق هو اتباع يسوع ... هذه إجابة لا تنطبق على كل الناس ... أعود فأقول : ليس كل ما تراه صحيح يراه غيرك صحيح .. فأنت ترى أن دينك على حق .. وغيرك يرى دينه على حق .. صدقني هذا ما يجري في هذه الحياة .... لماذا تصر على موقفك بأن المسيحية هي طريق الله ؟؟ وأن ما دونها هو طريق الشيطان ؟؟؟ هذا اسمه حكم من منظار واحد ....




فعلاً حكم من منظار واحد وهو منظار الحق الثابت في كلمة الله المقدسة
وطبعاً الإجابة التي ذكرتيها لا تنطبق على كل الناس لأن بكل بساطة مكتوب :

*وَلِكَيْ نُنْقَذَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الأَرْدِيَاءِ الأَشْرَارِ. لأَنَّ الإِيمَانَ لَيْسَ لِلْجَمِيعِ (2تس 3 : 2)
* 
فليس كل الناس أخيار يريدون الحق 

وللأسف ليس كل من يرون الحق ويعرفوه يتبعوه 

لكن كل من يرفض الحق هو في الباطل ، والباطل لا يؤدي إلى حياة جميلة 

بل تشتت وفراغ وعدم معرفة بل وجهالة 

انظري يا عزيزتي جملة سمعتها عندما كنت ملحداً ولم أعرف معناها إلا بعد رجوعي لربي 

في عالم ملئ بالنسبيات نحتاج إلى ثابت 

هل تفهمين معناها؟ 

الثابت هو الصخرة التي نستند عليها في وسط أمواج العالم التي تتلاطم بالنسبيات والمتغيرات معارف جديدة ونظريات تحطم نظريات بل ونظريات تحطم قوانين وناس متغيرة قلوبها من خير إلى شر ومن شر إلى خير 

ومن هو الصخرة ؟؟؟

*لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ, لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ غَيْرَكَ, وَلَيْسَ صَخْرَةٌ مِثْلَ إِلَهِنَا (1صم 2 : 2)

1- فَإِنِّي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَنَّ آبَاءَنَا جَمِيعَهُمْ كَانُوا تَحْتَ السَّحَابَةِ وَجَمِيعَهُمُ اجْتَازُوا فِي الْبَحْرِ.
2- وَجَمِيعَهُمُ اعْتَمَدُوا لِمُوسَى فِي السَّحَابَةِ وَفِي الْبَحْرِ.
3- وَجَمِيعَهُمْ أَكَلُوا طَعَاماً وَاحِداً رُوحِيّاً.​4- وَجَمِيعَهُمْ شَرِبُوا شَرَاباً وَاحِداً رُوحِيّاً - لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَشْرَبُونَ مِنْ صَخْرَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ تَابِعَتِهِمْ وَ الصَّخْرَةُ كَانَتِ الْمَسِيحَ.
 
 
*


sandy1982 قال:


> قلت لك مراراً أنني لم أجد راحة في نفسي عندما اتبعت ما أمرني به الكتاب المقدس ... وأنت تصر على أنني لابد أن أجد راحة !!!!!!




*اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ (مت 11 : 29)
* 

هل حملتي نيره؟ هل تعلمتي منه؟ لا أظن لأن وعوده لا تسقط أبداً




sandy1982 قال:


> وأنا أقول أن القوة التي أبذلها لارتكاب فعل ما هي من خلق الله ..
> كم مرة أكرر هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




مكتوب :

*كَأَحْرَارٍ، وَلَيْسَ كالَّذِينَ الْحُرِّيَّةُ عِنْدَهُمْ سُتْرَةٌ لِلشَّرِّ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ اللهِ (1بط 2 : 16)
* 
وبعد رجوعي من الالحاد قلت هذه الجملة :

التحرر من الله عبودية والعبودية لله حرية 

فالإنسان حر من الخطية ومن سلطانها طالما هو مع الله عبداً لله

لكن إن حاول الإنسان التحرر من الله فسقوطه في الخطية شيء مؤكد ويكون عبداً للشيطان المتسلط عليه  


 بقية ما قلتيه سأتركه للإخوة للرد عليه فهم أقدر مني 

سامحوني إن أخطأت وقصّرت وأشكركم جميعاً على احتمالكم لضعفي وحقارتي 

فليتبارك اسم الرب إلهنا القدوس دائماً


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

*ساندى, أريد أن أعرف تاريخ علاقتك بالكنيسة, لأنى أعتقد أنه يوجد أمر ما جعلك تصلين لهذه المرحلة*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يوليو 2008)

البحث عن الصواب قال:


> ..... وانسى كل ماقراته ام اختار اى ديانة اخرى واظل فى حيرة هل اخطات ام اصبت ؟


 

*ليس تحديد أبديتك يتوقف على إختيار أي ديانة*

*فالديانات لا تقود الى الله والمسيحية متفردة عن غيرها *

*فالمسيحية ليس بها حيرة وليس بها خطأ بل هي الطريق الوحيد الى المصالحة مع الله*

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 19 
أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ *فِي الْمَسِيحِ* *مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ* لِنَفْسِهِ، *غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ*، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 

 
*ففي المسيح نجد المصالحة مع الله*
*وبالمسيح غفران الخطايا*
*وبالمسيح الحياة الأبدية*
*والمسيح نور العالم*


----------



## coucou10 (26 يوليو 2008)

> عزيزتي أنا كنت مسلماً في يوم من الأيام - لعل هذا صدمة لك ولكثيرين ولكني كنت جاهلاً بالمسيح مثلك - وأيضاً كنت ملحداً لفترة أخرى


بما انكم حدفتم اجابتي لانها تتكلم في الاسلاميات فلمادا لم تحدفو  مداخلة ديديموس وهو يهاجم الاسلام 
لمادا لم تتدخل يا فريدي يا مشرف وتطبق القانون على الجميع لكن لا باس فسياستكم معروفة للجميع وبما انك لم تحدف مداخلته فمن واجبي ان ارد عليه وبكل ادب 
انا يا ديديموس مسلما وما زلت مسلما واعتز بإسلامي واعرف المسيح جيدا واعرف جميع الانبياء عليهم السلام الفرق بين معرفتي ومعرفتك هي انني اؤمن بالمسيح عبدا لله ورسوله فانا اعبد رب المسيح اما انت فتعبد المسيح فعلا فهده صدمة لي


> ولكن ربي وإلهي خالقي الذي أحبني وأسلم ذاته من أجلي لم يشأ أن أموت في خطيتي


حاشا الله ان يسلم داته لاحد كي يقتله ويهينه لاجلك انت ام غيرك وانما الله حي قيوم لا تاخده سنة ولا نوم ارسل الينا الانبياء والرسل ليبينوا لنا الحق من الباطل وترك لنا الاختيار وكل يحاسب على عمله فابقى انت متكل على الفداء والصلب فادا اردت ان تموت وقلبك سليم فاعمل لهدا ولا تقل الله اسلم داته من اجلي حتى لا تصدم انت ايظا.


> فعندما أتحدث معك عن الإسلام فلا أتحدث عن شيء أجهله بل أتحدث بما كنت فيه وأعلمه
> 
> الإسلام هو مجموعة تراهات يفرضونها فرضاً على البشر تحت تسمية "الدين الحق" والحق منه براء
> فأي تشريع هذا الذي يصنع تراهات كرضاع الكبير والمؤلفة قلوبهم


يا عجبي عليك اصبحت تؤمن بان 1+1+1=1 بكل بسلطة وحرت  في رضاعة الكبير!!!!!!!!!!!
هدا كدب وافتراء فلو كانو يفرضون الاسلام فرضا لما اصبحت انت مسيحي او لست انت من البشر فكيف اصبحت مسيحيا وهم يفرضون عليك الترهات 
تتكلم عن شبهة رضاعة الكبير ادهب للمنتديات الاسلامية واطرح شبهتك وسنرى كيف يكون حالك سنرى ان كنت تصمد امام الحق .  


> طبعاً لأنه ليس بنبي ولا شيء أصلا وليس معه الله ولا غيره بل ربه يسارع في هواه كما قالت له زوجته التي اغتصبها وهي بنت التسع سنوات (كهدية من صديقه أبي بكر)


على الاقل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتركه ربه لحفنة من اليهود يبصقون عليه ويدلونه ويضربونه على قفاه ثم مادا يصلبونه وهو ينادي الهي الهي لم تركتني رسولنا عاش عزيزا ومات عزيزا ولم ينل منه الكفار والمشركين لمدة 23 سنة فاما انتم فقد نال منه اليهود في 3 سنوات فايهم كان الله معه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ام المسيح اترك لك الجواب
اما بخصوص هده الشبهة التي تتشدق بها فقد تم الرد عليها في الكثير من المرات لكنك تريد ان تطفيئ الحق بالباطل ولا اظن ان ساندي مثللك لا تقرا فلو كانت هده شبهة لما انتظر الكفار والمشركين 1400 سنة حتى ياتي العالم ديديموس ويكتشف هدا الامر الخطير ادن لمادا الكفار الدين عاهدوا رسول الله لم يعيبو عليه زاجه من عائشة رضي الله عنها.


> هل هذا حكمي؟ بالقطع لا، فهذا كله مثبت في كتبهم التي يخجلون منها - والإسلام أهش مما تتصورين يكفي قراءة سطحية للقرآن ليسقط سقوطاً بشعاً


والله لن تجد مسلما واحدا على وجه الارد يخجل من دينه وكتابه فاما انت فادهب للاسفار واقراها وسنعرف من يخجل بكتابه ولا ازيد
لن اطيل في الرد لاني اتوقع ان تحدف اجابتي بحجة ان هدا للمكان مخصص للمسيحيات اما ان يهاجم فيه الاسلام و رسوله بكل انواع السب والشتم فلا باس ثم نراكم تتشدقون بعبارات المحبة و السلام 
اما انت يا ديديموس ما الدي جعللك تهاجم الاسلام هل تخاف منه هل تخاف ان تعتنق الاخت ساندي الاسلام ادا اراد الله شيئا فلا تستطيع لا انت ولا غيرك ان يرده فكان الاحرى بك ان تقنعها من دينك ام انك تراه هشا لدلك هربت لمهاجمة الاسلام وعجبي على عقولكم


----------



## ديديموس (26 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة يا سيد كوكو

الموضوع ليس موضوع اسلاميات ، وردي لم يكن رداً في إسلاميات لأن كما تلاحظ فقد اختصرته للحد الأدنى من جهة الإسلام 




coucou10 قال:


> بما انكم حدفتم اجابتي لانها تتكلم في الاسلاميات فلمادا لم تحدفو مداخلة ديديموس وهو يهاجم الاسلام
> لمادا لم تتدخل يا فريدي يا مشرف وتطبق القانون على الجميع لكن لا باس فسياستكم معروفة للجميع وبما انك لم تحدف مداخلته فمن واجبي ان ارد عليه وبكل ادب
> انا يا ديديموس مسلما وما زلت مسلما واعتز بإسلامي واعرف المسيح جيدا واعرف جميع الانبياء عليهم السلام الفرق بين معرفتي ومعرفتك هي انني اؤمن بالمسيح عبدا لله ورسوله فانا اعبد رب المسيح اما انت فتعبد المسيح فعلا فهده صدمة لي


 
سيد كوكو الصدمة هي لي 

فإن لم يكن هو المسيح الرئيس فما هو الذي يميزه عن موسى وإشعياء ودانيال؟ 
بل هو القائل :" 16- و لكن طوبى لعيونكم لانها تبصر و لاذانكم لانها تسمع.
17- فاني الحق اقول لكم ان انبياء و ابرارا كثيرين اشتهوا ان يروا ما انتم ترون و لم يروا و ان يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون و لم يسمعوا."

وهو القائل "ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح" (يو 8 : 56)

وأيضاً : "رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل و يدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان و هوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا" (مت 12 : 41)
وأيضا : 
"ملكة التيمن ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل و تدينه لانها اتت من اقاصي الارض لتسمع حكمة سليمان و هوذا اعظم من سليمان ههنا" (مت 12 : 42)

فهو الأعظم من يونان وأعظم من سليمان وأعظم من كل الأنبياء 
بل الأنبياء اشتهوا أن يروه وأن يسمعوه 

فكيف تقول بأنه مجرد عبد؟ 

يا سيد كوكو أنت تؤمن المكتوب عنه في ما يسمى بـ"انجيل الطفولية" المكتوب في القرن الخامس الميلادي المنتشر في الجزيرة العربية في الأوساط الهرطوقية واقتبس منه رسولك بعد تحريفه أيضاً 


coucou10 قال:


> حاشا الله ان يسلم داته لاحد كي يقتله ويهينه لاجلك انت ام غيرك وانما الله حي قيوم لا تاخده سنة ولا نوم ارسل الينا الانبياء والرسل ليبينوا لنا الحق من الباطل وترك لنا الاختيار وكل يحاسب على عمله فابقى انت متكل على الفداء والصلب فادا اردت ان تموت وقلبك سليم فاعمل لهدا ولا تقل الله اسلم داته من اجلي حتى لا تصدم انت ايظا.


 
إذاً أنت تبشرنا بإله ليس على كل شيء قدير!!!

فشكراً لإلهنا القادر على كل شيء ، من أسلم ذاته بإرادته وحده لأجلنا 



coucou10 قال:


> يا عجبي عليك اصبحت تؤمن بان 1+1+1=1 بكل بسلطة وحرت في رضاعة الكبير!!!!!!!!!!!
> هدا كدب وافتراء فلو كانو يفرضون الاسلام فرضا لما اصبحت انت مسيحي او لست انت من البشر فكيف اصبحت مسيحيا وهم يفرضون عليك الترهات


 
بكل بساطة منذ أن أصبحنا في المدرسة بالصف الأول الابتدائي ونحن ندرس آيات قرآنية 
في الجرائد والراديو 

وبعد كل هذا اخواننا في الوطن المسلمون مشاعرهم الرقيقة المرهفة لا تسمح لهم برؤية الصليب أو الانجيل 

أليس هذا يعد أسلمة يا أخ كوكو؟ 




coucou10 قال:


> تتكلم عن شبهة رضاعة الكبير ادهب للمنتديات الاسلامية واطرح شبهتك وسنرى كيف يكون حالك سنرى ان كنت تصمد امام الحق .


 
يا أخي الفاضل إن كان هناك رد فكان قد وصل لنا 
ويا ليتك حتى تقوم بعمل كوبي وبيست للرد في هذا الموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52090&page=4

ومشاركتي هي رقم 36 ، اقرأها 



coucou10 قال:


> على الاقل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يتركه ربه لحفنة من اليهود يبصقون عليه ويدلونه ويضربونه على قفاه ثم مادا يصلبونه وهو ينادي الهي الهي لم تركتني رسولنا عاش عزيزا ومات عزيزا ولم ينل منه الكفار والمشركين لمدة 23 سنة فاما انتم فقد نال منه اليهود في 3 سنوات فايهم كان الله معه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ام المسيح اترك لك الجواب
> اما بخصوص هده الشبهة التي تتشدق بها فقد تم الرد عليها في الكثير من المرات لكنك تريد ان تطفيئ الحق بالباطل ولا اظن ان ساندي مثللك لا تقرا فلو كانت هده شبهة لما انتظر الكفار والمشركين 1400 سنة حتى ياتي العالم ديديموس ويكتشف هدا الامر الخطير ادن لمادا الكفار الدين عاهدوا رسول الله لم يعيبو عليه زاجه من عائشة رضي الله عنها.


 
أما المسيح فللصلب جاء متنبأ عنه من قبل تجسده ، وهو القائم من الأموات 



coucou10 قال:


> والله لن تجد مسلما واحدا على وجه الارد يخجل من دينه وكتابه فاما انت فادهب للاسفار واقراها وسنعرف من يخجل بكتابه ولا ازيد


 
هناك الكثير والكثير الذي يخجلك ولكن هذا ليس المكان المخصص له 

أما كتابي المقدس فبنعمة الله يشرفني وليس فيه شيء يخجلني 
وكما هو مكتوب "كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين و اما للنجسين و غير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا و ضميرهم" (تي 1 : 15)



coucou10 قال:


> اما انت يا ديديموس ما الدي جعللك تهاجم الاسلام هل تخاف منه هل تخاف ان تعتنق الاخت ساندي الاسلام ادا اراد الله شيئا فلا تستطيع لا انت ولا غيرك ان يرده فكان الاحرى بك ان تقنعها من دينك ام انك تراه هشا لدلك هربت لمهاجمة الاسلام وعجبي على عقولكم


 
 فلا تقلدني رجاءً 

أما عن الأخت ساندي ، فهي أمامك تقول بأنها تركت المسيحية (رغم أني لا أظن أنها كانت مسيحية أصلا) وأغلب الظن هي أختك أو ربما أخوك في الإسلام

وإن كنت ترى أن ما قلته هجوماً أو تهجماً فمن الواضح وضوح الشمس في عز الظهيرة 

*تم تحرير غير المسيحيات* 

*fredyyy*


----------



## coucou10 (26 يوليو 2008)

اه اعتدر منك يا فريدي اشد الاعتدار فان لما كتبت مداخلتي الاخيرة تملكني بعض الغضب لانني لم اجد مشاركتي فظننت انك حدفتها فاعتدر منك مرة اخرى وانا اسحب كل ماقلته وان غضبت مني فانا اعدرك


----------



## sandy1982 (26 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي وبعد : 

كان بوسع كل المتشدقين بالكلام والإجابات والردود التي لا تصلح , أن يختصروا على أنفسهم الطريق ويجيبوا بإجابة الأخ ( البحث عن الصواب ) عندما قال مشكوراً : 

اولا انتى تسالين فى اسرار الاهية لن تجدى لها اجابة لا فى الاسلام ولا المسيحية ولا اى ديانة اخرى

وعندها أعلم علم اليقين أن مثل تلك التساؤلات يجب أن تكون غامضة ولا يجب للإنسان أن يسأل عنها بتاتاً لأنها في عالم ما فوق الطبيعة وما فوق التفكير البشري ( حسب الزعم طبعاً ) وعندها كنتم قد اختصرتم على أنفسكم عناءالطريق بإجاباتكم المعهودة الروتينية المتكررة مثل : 

وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً 

فالله لم يخلقنا لكي نعيش تعساء بعيدين عنه، لكننا نحن من اخترنا بإرادتنا الحرة أن نبتعد عنه 

نعم الله أعطانا الإرادة الحرة، ولكن لم يعطها لنا للشر بل للخير أن نختار الخير وأن نختاره هو بمحض إرادتنا

لا يجبرنا على اتباعه بل يعطينا الاختيار وأيضاً التحذيرات المتكررة في نفس الوقت


وما إلى غير ذلك من الإجابات التي تدور حول الدفاع عن الإله بشتى الوسائل ونسب الخطيئة دااااااائماً إلى الإنسان نفسه , وتأويل هذا الكلام وإرجاعه إلى قضية غامضة مشكوك فيها ألا وهي الإرادة والحرية , وكلما حاولت أن أقول لكم من هو خالق الإرادة وقوة الإرادة في الإنسان , تعود الإجابة الروتينية المعهودة التي تنص على أن الإنسان هو المذنب عندما يختار الطريق , وكلما سألت عن مانح قوة الاختيار في الإنسان تكون الإجابة أن الله لم يجبر أحد على شيء بل الإنسان اختار بنفسه , وتضيع أسئلتي كلها تحت جوانح الإجابات التي غايتها هو اللف والدوران والمراوغة ولا شيء غير ذلك ...... 

قد يعجب البعض عن تلك الطريقة الهجومية التي أتحدث بها الآن ... وأقول لكم لا تعجبوا .. فهذه الإجابة ليست موجهة لأي شخص يتكلم بأسلوب اللطافة والرقي كما هو حال معظم الإخوة .. إنما هي إجابة لكل من يحاول إهانة الغير لمجرد أنه فقد صوابه فعجز عن الإجابة ..... 


ألم تقولي بأن الله خلقك فهو ظالم لأنه خلقك؟ اسمحي لي، فهذا غباء

لو كان يسوع الذي تعبده حياً , هل كان سيجيبني بتلك الإجابة يا ترى ؟؟؟ 
أن تتهم غيرك بالغباء !!!!!!!!!!!!!! أخلاقي لا تسمح لي أن أجيبك بالمثل .... يا صديقي المسيحي ... 

هل تظنينا جميعاً مسيحيين بالولادة؟

أرجوك أخي أن تقول هذه الإجابة لأشخاص لا يعرفون من هم المسيحيون ولم يعيشوا حياتهم معهم ... أما إن كنت لم تفقه الإجابة جيداً .. فسأفصلها لك الآن : 
العائلة المسيحية التي نشأ الأب والأم فيها مسيحيون وهم ملتزمون بدينهم .. ثم ينجبون أطفالاً ... فيعلموه الدين .. فينشأ الطفل مسيحي لأن أهله علموه ذلك ... فيكبر الطفل مسيحي ... ويزداد الأهل تلقينهم لولدهم تعاليم الدين ... فيحب المسيحية أكثر وأكثر ... فيكبر ... وهو مسيحي ... ويعلمه أهله بعد أن يكبر .. أن باقي الأديان غير صحيحة من خلال العثرات والأخطاء الموجودة بتلك الديانات ... فيوافقهم ... فيتابع حياته حتى يموت على المسيحية ..... فيدخل الجنة حسب الزعم ... 
على الطرف الآخر ... 
عائلة مسلمة نشأ فيها الأب والأم مسلمون وهم ملتزمون بدينهم ...... ثم ينجبون أطفالاً ... فيعلموه الدين .. فينشأ الطفل مسلم لأن أهله علموه ذلك ... فيكبر الطفل مسلم ... ويزداد الأهل تلقينهم لولدهم تعاليم الدين ... فيحب الإسلام أكثر وأكثر ... فيكبر ... وهو مسلم ... ويعلمه أهله بعد أن يكبر .. أن باقي الأديان غير صحيحة من خلال العثرات والأخطاء الموجودة بتلك الديانات ... فيوافقهم ... فيتابع حياته حتى يموت على الإسلام ..... فيدخل النار حسب الزعم ..

اعذروني إخوتي إن أطلت بالتفصيل .. ولكن يبدو أن هذا الأسلوب هو الأنجع ... 
السؤال الآن .. أريد منك أن تحلل لي هذه القضية حسب رأيك .. وأن تبرز لي أين هو عدل الرب في تلك النقطة ... طبعاً هذا مثال بسيط ... وعلى شاكلتها فقس .... 

أعرف شخصياً من تركوا بيوتهم وأموالهم بل أناس رفضوا ملايين الجنيهات لأجل المسيح وعاشوا في فقر لكن في حياة فرح وسلام لا يقدر العالم أن يعطي مثلهما

وأنا شخصياً أعرف من فعل كما تقول وبقيت حياته تعيسة بل ومليئة بالبؤس والشقاء حتى أوصلته للكفر وترك الدين ... وعندنا في سوريا أمثلة حية ... تعال واحكم بنفسك قبل أن تتسرع بالحكم ... إطلاق الأحكام بتلك الطريقة المتسرعة يدل على عدم المنهجية في الحوار ..... 

فمن يعرف المسيح لا يتركه أبداً مهما حدث،

أخي الكريم .. أرجوك أن تعيد الكلمة في عقلك ألف مرة قبل أن تكتبها .... وآلاف البشر الذين تركوه هم جهلة وحمقى ولا يعرفون المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!! ما هذه الأحكام المتسرعة التي تطلقها عزيزي ؟؟؟ 


الحل الوحيد الذي لك ولا حل آخر سواه أن تتأملي أيقونة ربنا يسوع المصلوب من أجلك أنت

إذا كان هذا هو الحل الوحيد .. فاسمح لي أن أقول لك أنني جربته ولم يجدي نفعاً .... وبالتالي ... وصلتني الإجابة منك ..ألا وهي .............:t9::t9:.:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:............................................................................ !!!!!

ثم يستشهد الأخ بالكتاب المقدس الذي هو مشكوك بصحته تاريخياً .. وذلك مثبت بالتاريخ الصحيح , وليس التاريخ الإسلامي طبعاً ... بل أرجوكم أن تعودوا لموقع الويكيبيديا ( الموسوعة الحرة ) واقرأوا بأنفسكم ... 

ثم يهاجم الأخ الإسلام ويستشهد بشواهد حية ... مع العلم أنني قلت منذ البداية أنني لا أدين بدين من الأديان .. لا إسلام ولا مسيحية ولا شيء .... ولا أدري ما هو سبب الهجوم على الإسلام ... ولكنني تعرفت في النهاية على سبب هجومه على الإسلام , فرأيت الإجابة في الرد الأخير له والتي تقول : 


أما عن الأخت ساندي ، فهي أمامك تقول بأنها تركت المسيحية (رغم أني لا أظن أنها كانت مسيحية أصلا) وأغلب الظن هي أختك أو ربما أخوك في الإسلام

ولا يسعني بعد سماع هذه الإجابة إلا أن أقول : 
يا عالم الغيب يا أخي ديدموس ... يا عالم الغيب ... خلصني مما أنا فيه ... وتنبأ لي بمستقبلي المشؤوم .... وأخبرني من خلال فراستك وعلم الغيب الذي وهبك الله إياه إن كنت سأدخل النار أم الجنة ....... 

الأخ لا يظن أنني كنت مسيحية لأنني قلت أنني لا أؤمن بيسوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ثم يدعي أنني مسلمة !!!!!!!!!!!! 
وما يزيد الطين بلة .... ظنني أنني مسلم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

طبعاً ... لن أتكلم بحقك سوءاً .... فأنا أرفع من ذلك ...... وأؤكد لكم أنني بنقاشي مع شخصيات الموقع الفذة ... وإجاباتهم الأدبية والرفيعة !!!! ما ازددت إلا إصراراً على نبذ يسوع ودينه ... ونبذ محمد ودينه .... ونبذ الأديان كلها على حد سواء ...... 

أشكر كل الإخوة الذين أجابوني بأسلوبهم الأدبي الرفيع ...... وأشكركم لحسن إصغاءكم لي .......... 
وهذه ساندي من سوريا تحييكم جميعاً برسالتها الأخيرة ..... وأقول لكم كلمة أخيرة : 
من كان منكم فعلاً يزعم أن دينه على حق .. وأن ما دونه هو باطل ... فليكن شجاعاً وقوياً ويدخل إلى موقع اللادينيين العرب : 
*http://www.ladeenyon.net* 
وليحاور الأخ شهاب الدمشقي والأخ سواح والأخ أبيقور وكل هؤلاء الأفذاذ .... وليرى كيف أن الحق سيظهر ... وأن ما دونه سيخسئ ........... ولا تقلقوا ....... فشعار الإخوة هناك هو : الحوار أولاً وأخيراً .............. 

وداعاً دون عودة .... 
ساندي


----------



## pariah12 (26 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> ..........
> وهذه ساندي من سوريا تحييكم جميعاً برسالتها الأخيرة ..... وأقول لكم كلمة أخيرة :
> من كان منكم فعلاً يزعم أن دينه على حق .. وأن ما دونه هو باطل ... فليكن شجاعاً وقوياً ويدخل إلى موقع اللادينيين العرب :
> *http://www.ladeenyon.net*
> ...


 
*هذا هروب من الشخص الذي سال لماذا اوجد الله النار..... متوقع....*


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2008)

لا عليكم يا اخوة, فهذه كانت اخر ترنحات المدعوة ساندي التي تدعي المسيحية و سطور ردودها لا تحتوي على اي شئ مسيحي, بل ان ردودها تحتوي على افكار اسلامية لا تمد للمسيحية بشئ
و نحن لخبرتنا الطويلة في الحوارات تركناها تدعي ما تُريد لتفضح نفسها بنفسها

و بعد الرد و التكرار في الأجوبة التي لم تترك اي مجال للأخت في الأستمرار دون الاعتراف بهشاشة ما تؤمن به, انفجرت اخيراً كاشفة عن اخلاقها و طريقتها في الحديث واصفة اجاباتنا بالروتينية و بأن غايتها هي اللف و الدوران

فمع الاسف ضيعنا وقتنا و الكثير رد عليها لدرجة انها بنفسها تذمرت من العدد الكبير الذي يرد و جزاءنا منها ان تصف وقتنا الذي بذلناه و ردودنا التي قدمناها بأنها لف و دوران! يا الهي! 

ثم تقفز مرة واحدة للطعن بالكتاب المقدس من خلال التاريخ؟ يالا العجب! بل تستشهد من موقع ويكيبيديا الذي يحرر به من هب و دب و تترك علمائنا و سنين البحث و التعليم التي قضوها في علم الكتاب المقدس, كل هذا في جهة امام استشهاد الاخت بموقع الويكيبيديا! يالا الغرابة!
هكذا اصبح النقد, لا بالاعتماد على المصادر بل بصفحات الويكيبيديا!

و اخرها دعوة لموقع لا ديني لا يوجد فيه سوى غبار الكفر و الافكار الرجسة, هذه هي الاخت التي لا تستطيع تكملة الحوار لتدعونا لمحاورة ابطالها في اللادينية و الالحاد شهاب و ابيقور و تدعي اللادينية و الالحاد هو حق و دونه هو خسئ؟

الان فهمت فقط لماذا طُردتي من المنتديات الاخرى, لانك انسانة مسيئة و لا تحترمي عقيدة الاخر! و فعلاً تستحقي الطرد, لكننا اثبتنا قوتنا في الحوار و النقاش اذ هربت و فريتي الى منتداك الذي جئت هناك املة في الدعاية له!

هذه رسالة احمليها لكل من في ذلك الموقع, نحن مستعدون لمحاورتهم في منتدانا, اي من الافذاذ مستعدون لحواركم, فهل سيستجيبون؟


خسارة الوقت الذي ضيعناه معك.. خسارة..


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2008)

sandy1982 قال:


> تحياتي وبعد :
> 
> وداعاً دون عودة ....
> ساندي


 

*إن كنتي قد قررتي الرحيل *

*لكننا نضع فكرك وعقلك وجسدك ومستقبلك في حفظ القدير *

*أقول *

*إحفظ يارب أختنا ساندي من كل شر *

*أنر بنور وجهك عليها *

*إظهر لها حبك *

*هي لك *

*آآآمين*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++لقد سبق – فى بداية مداخلة الأخ الفاضل ساندى ، أن سألناه أن يعرِّفنا بذاته بوضوح ، لكى يسهل علينا تقديم الردود المناسبة له ، ولكنه لم يقدم أى توضيحات ، وكان ذلك فى مداخلة أولى ، هى :-
الأخت الفاضلة / ساندى 
+++ رجاء طرح الأفكار التى جعلتك -- كما تقولين -- تكفرين بوجود إله ، فإن وصف المشكلة بكل دقة ، هو الوسيلة الصحيحة للبحث عن حلها . وما دمتِ سيادتك تحاولين الدخول للمنتديات بكل هذا الإلحاح -- كما ذكرتِ سيادتك -- فأنتِ تبحثين عن الحل :
+++ ولكنى تعجبت من قول سيادتك أنك لم تجدى إجابة عند مبشر ! فهل المبشرين يتواجدون بهذه الكثرة !!!! ولماذا لم تلجئِ إلى الكتب ، وسيادتك -- كما تقولين -- محامية ، أى أنكِ تجيدين القراءة !
+++++ وأما عن الموضوع ذاته ، وهو الإلحاد ، فإن كل إنسان يتعرض لظروف قاسية ، قد يهتز إيمانه ، فإن إتجه للبحث بأمانة ، فإنه سيعود بقوة أعظم ، المهم ألاَّ يفرط فى أخلاقياته ، لئلا يمتلئ عقله ظلاماً .
++++ ونحن تحت أمر سيادتك .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++ ولكننا لم نحصل على أى توضيحات من الأخ ساندى .


+++++ وإننى – فى هذه المداخلة الرابعة – أكرر الرجاء ، للأخ ساندى ، بأن يتكلم عن خلفيته الحقيقية ، بكل وضوح ، لكى نستطيع التواصل معه بما يفيده ، فإن الأسئلة التى يطرحها سيادته ، توجد عنها ردود كثيرة ، بعضها ينطلق من منطلق خلفيته المسيحية ، وبعضها الآخر ينطلق من الخلفية الأخرى ، ولا يمكن الجمع بينهما ببساط ، لأن الخلفيتان متناقضتان .


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2008)

my rock قال:


> .
> 
> 
> خسارة الوقت الذي ضيعناه معك.. خسارة.
> .


 

*الوقت الذي قضيناه معها ..... لن يضيع *

*فكلمة الرب لا ترجع إليه فارغة*

*وعندما صلينا لها *

*فإننا لم نكن نضارب الهواء بل نتكلم إلى الله الحي الذي يسمع ويستجيب*

*فكان لابد لها أن تختبر الكورة البعيدة مثل الابن الضال *

*لكنها ستأتي بعد ان تختبر مرارة غير المسيح*


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ وأما عن الموضوع ذاته ، وهو الإلحاد ،
> فإن كل إنسان يتعرض لظروف قاسية ، قد يهتز إيمانه ،
> فإن إتجه للبحث بأمانة ، فإنه سيعود بقوة أعظم ،
> المهم ألاَّ يفرط فى أخلاقياته ، لئلا يمتلئ عقله ظلاماً .
> ...


 

*الفقرة باللون الأزرق*
** جميل أن ننحني بجوار الشخص النمحني لنساعده على القيام*

*ونحن  نشعر بمشاعره ونئن لأنينه ونتوجع لوجعه ونستشعر حيرته*

*الفقرة باللون الأسود*
** الخلفية لا تهم كثيراً ولكن علينا أن نقدم ما ُيمليه علينا روح الله للبعيدين*

*الطبيب الماهر هو الذي لا يصف المرض بإستفاضة *

*لكنه يُظهر محاسن الدواء وسهولته وفاعلية تأثيره*


*فلنقدم المسيح كالطبيب والدواء في نفس الوقت ...*


----------



## ديديموس (26 يوليو 2008)

> ولا يسعني بعد سماع هذه الإجابة إلا أن أقول :
> يا عالم الغيب يا أخي ديدموس ... يا عالم الغيب ... خلصني مما أنا فيه ... وتنبأ لي بمستقبلي المشؤوم .... وأخبرني من خلال فراستك وعلم الغيب الذي وهبك الله إياه إن كنت سأدخل النار أم الجنة .......
> 
> الأخ لا يظن أنني كنت مسيحية لأنني قلت أنني لا أؤمن بيسوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
لست أعلم الغيب 
من كلامك أحكم عليك 
فمن فمك تبررين ومن فمك تدانين 

والمسيحية ليس فيها "جنة" ومن الواضح أنك لم تكوني مسيحية يوماً ما 
وإلا لعلمتي ما إسم موضع الأبرار والقديسين !!

طبعا تحاولين القول "أنك أرفع من هذا" كما أخبرك قرآنك "وأنتم الأعلون" ، أليس كذلك؟



> *# ...................... #*
> 
> *لا للإتهامات*


----------



## ديديموس (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *الفقرة باللون الأزرق*
> ** جميل أن ننحني بجوار الشخص النمحني لنساعده على القيام*
> 
> *ونحن  نشعر بمشاعره ونئن لأنينه ونتوجع لوجعه ونستشعر حيرته*
> ...



أوافقك يا أخ فريدي لكن لو فقط كان هذا الشخص يريد المسيح 

المسيح لم يفرض نفسه على المريض الجالس بجانب بركة بيت حسدا منتظراً أن يلقيه أحد في البركة عندما يحرك الملاك الماء 

بل سأله :  «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟».

بالطبع يا رب يريد أن يبرأ منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة يريد أن يبرأ وإلا لماذا هو هنا؟

لكن ربنا يسوع المسيح لا يفرض نفسه على أحد ولا يعطي إلا لمن يريد حقيقة 

وكما هو مكتوب اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ (مت  7 :  7)

فكيف نُعطى إن لم نسأل؟
وكيف نجد إن لم نطلب؟
وكيف يُفتح لنا إن لم نقرع ؟
وكيف نقدم المسيح الطبيب لمن لا يحس بأن فيه علة ما ولا يطلب شفاء لروحه ولا طهارة لنفسه؟ 

ففي هذا الموضوع يوجد إبناً لإبليس إدّعى كاذباً على ربنا يسوع المسيح أنه ليس حي وأنه ليس الطريق الوحيد للخلاص 

وأبناء الله البسطاء صدقوه وبدأوا يجيبوه ويرشدوه لما فيه نفعاً لخلاصه 

لكنه تمسك بابليس أبيه وهرب مثل هروب أبيه عندما نرفع الصليب قوة الله في وجهه 

يا رب ارحم


----------



## Bent Juses (26 يوليو 2008)

أولاً :متقوليش الكلام ده

ثانياً:اهلاً وسهلاً بيكى

ثالثاً اسئلى براحتك

بس عاوزة احكيلك قصةيارب اقصدى يوصل:

كان زمان فى واحد عاوز يعرف ازاى ربنا بيفكر و يدير الكون و ازاى خلق الانسان فو هو ماشى شاف ملاك عامل حفرة و جايب معلقة و  وبياخد من ماية البحر و يحط فى الحفرة فسألة الولد بتعمل اية  قال بحط ماية البحر فى الحفرة دى فقالة الولد ازاى تحط ماية البحر فى الحفرة الصغيرة فقالة الملاك امال ازاى عاوز تحط مخ ربنا فى مخك الصغير 
يريت اقصدى يكون وصل


----------



## ديديموس (26 يوليو 2008)

bent juses قال:


> أولاً :متقوليش الكلام ده
> 
> ثانياً:اهلاً وسهلاً بيكى
> 
> ...



ده كان القديس أغسطينوس لما كان بيفكر يكتب كتاب عن الثالوث القدوس
واللي شافه كان ملاك لكن ظهر في شكل طفل صغير


----------



## fredyyy (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل من أحد يستطيع أن يجيبني ؟؟؟؟*



ديديموس قال:


> .
> أوافقك يا أخ فريدي لكن لو فقط كان هذا الشخص يريد المسيح
> 
> فكيف نُعطى إن لم نسأل؟
> ...


 


مرقس 16 : 15 
وَقَالَ لَهُمُ : اذْهَبُوا إِلَى *الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ* وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ *لِلْخَلِيقَةِ* كُلِّهَا.


----------



## Bent Juses (31 يوليو 2008)

يمكن بتبأ عندهم احتياجات مادية مبفكروش يستنوا ايد ربنا او بتغريهم مغريات العالم و دا اكيدسبب اساسى انهم مش شبعانين بربنا​


----------



## Marwanin (31 يوليو 2008)

*# ............................ #*

*ليس لك أن ُتقر شيئاً *

*أو تمرر معلومة خاطئة *


----------



## ديديموس (31 يوليو 2008)

marwanin قال:


> *
> مروان 17 سنة / المغرب*




لأجل سنك الصغير يبدو أنك لم تقرأ في الإسلام كثيراً 

اقرأ لتعلم


----------

